# Lagunamar [Merged]



## mariawolf

So there is availability for the small side in early February and have been to Cancun years ago but not here. thinking of booking for our anniversary but husband has cancer and pretty much just hangs out--we own at Harborside and going in January but just looking to avoid another week of cold weather too!
enough places to eat close by? How are restaurants right at the resort?
Walk anywhere within a few blocks?


----------



## SandyPGravel

mariawolf said:


> So there is availability for the small side in early February and have been to Cancun years ago but not here. thinking of booking for our anniversary but husband has cancer and pretty much just hangs out--we own at Harborside and going in January but just looking to avoid another week of cold weather too!
> enough places to eat close by? How are restaurants right at the resort?
> Walk anywhere within a few blocks?



http://www.laislacancun.mx/content/tiendas#seis

This mall is right across the street.  Website lists the restaurants.  Click on the USA flag to translate to English if your Spanish is as good as mine.


----------



## VacationForever

A whole ton of great restaurants (casual and formal) opposite resort and within walking distance... this is the best resort in VSN (in my opinion).


----------



## KevinWells18

One of our favorite destinations. Mall is directly across the street with plenty to do. One of the reasons that we love this place is because of the many restaurant choices. Can't wait to go again in March!


----------



## RLS50

I personally have been to either Cancun or the Rivera Maya at least 12 times since 1990.   So I am pretty familiar with the options (although they have changed owners and names over the years).

We went to WLR for the first time this past April as new owners.   We enjoyed it here so much we bought another week.   IMO, while there are many nice resorts in Cancun and Riviera Maya, WLR is the best I have ever stayed at overall.

Again JMO.


----------



## blondietink

Love, love, love Lagunamar!  Got back from Harborside last week and all we did while there is compare it to Lagunamar. Just made a reservation for  our 3rd visit, this time trying early May. There are lots of restaurants within walking distance and the on-site restaurants are good also.


----------



## bobpark56

*January weeks let your points go further*



mariawolf said:


> So there is availability for the small side in early February and have been to Cancun years ago but not here. thinking of booking for our anniversary but husband has cancer and pretty much just hangs out--we own at Harborside and going in January but just looking to avoid another week of cold weather too!
> enough places to eat close by? How are restaurants right at the resort?
> Walk anywhere within a few blocks?



If you can move your travel dates back into January, your points will go further. We stay in a 1BR for 13 January nights for 81,000 points.


----------



## mariawolf

thanks will be in Harborside in January hoping to get some warm weather for him both months


----------



## Julian926

blondietink said:


> Love, love, love Lagunamar!  Got back from Harborside last week and all we did while there is compare it to Lagunamar. Just made a reservation for  our 3rd visit, this time trying early May. There are lots of restaurants within walking distance and the on-site restaurants are good also.



How is compared to Harborside? We are heading to Harborside and wondered how it compared to Laguanamar.  We love Lagunamar.


----------



## Fredward

One more thing to add to the conversation.  The onsite restaurants are good options if you decide you don't feel like going offsite.  We especially like the Viento Restaurant (poolside area) for lunch and Duna Sports Bar for light dinner options.  Oceano, which is their "fine dining" restaurant is pricier but the meals we've had there were very good- especially the Mexican night buffet.  Breakfast buffet there is tremendous if you're up for a big breakfast meal- and then we can totally skip lunch.  We generally have breakfast in our villa but if we have a late enough flight coming home, the breakfast buffet will get us through the day.  Have fun!


----------



## dioxide45

Fredward said:


> One more thing to add to the conversation.  The onsite restaurants are good options if you decide you don't feel like going offsite.  We especially like the Viento Restaurant (poolside area) for lunch and Duna Sports Bar for light dinner options.  Oceano, which is their "fine dining" restaurant is pricier but the meals we've had there were very good- especially the Mexican night buffet.  Breakfast buffet there is tremendous if you're up for a big breakfast meal- and then we can totally skip lunch.  We generally have breakfast in our villa but if we have a late enough flight coming home, the breakfast buffet will get us through the day.  Have fun!



I would agree, while we have never done breakfast at Oceano, the Mexican buffet is very good. It is pricey though. I have heard some negative reviews of the Italian night though. All the other outlets have pretty good food. Good guacamole too. It is Lagunamar where I got hooked on the stuff and still make it a couple times a month at home.


----------



## VacationForever

We do breakfast at Oceano almost every morning when we are at Lagunamar.  We love the breakfast there.


----------



## blondietink

Julian926 said:


> How is compared to Harborside? We are heading to Harborside and wondered how it compared to Laguanamar.  We love Lagunamar.



We liked Harborside, but it does not have an oven or outdoor grills like Lagunamar does. We had a 3rd floor villa with no view and the balcony is very small.  As you know, all the villas at Lagunamar except some lower floors have fabulous views.  We cook in the villa a lot and it was difficult with a family of 4 with just a microwave and stove top. The bar service/restaurant service at Lagunamar is fabulous.  The waiters are always coming around the pool area  especially when it is happy hour, they will take our order in advance so we can have a couple of the happy hour drinks.  The pool guys are also fabulous. They will find you a lounge chair (they all have cushions), adjust your towels for you, etc.  There was none of that at Harborside.  No pool waiters, no lounges with cushions, no pool guys.  Just lifeguards.  The only lifeguards I ever saw at Lagunamar are at the beach and at the slide.  The prices of food/drinks at Harborside is what I would call very expensive. Also everything, and I mean everything food and drink wise at both Harborside and Atlantis has the mandatory 7.5% VAT and 15% gratuity tacked on to it.  Adds up quickly.   

We will go back to Harborside and adjust our expectations accordingly.  However, made a 9 night reservation to go back to Lagunamar yesterday.  

The only thing I feel that Harborside has over Lagunamar is the water park at Atlantis.  So much to do and so much to choose from.  If Lagunamar put in a lazy river, we would be very happy.


----------



## bobpark56

*Jugo de Limon*



sptung said:


> We do breakfast at Oceano almost every morning when we are at Lagunamar.  We love the breakfast there.



Have you ever given Jugo de Limon in La Isla Mall a try? Watch the dolphins while you eat breakfast? Pay less than at Oceano?


----------



## Julian926

blondietink said:


> We liked Harborside, but it does not have an oven or outdoor grills like Lagunamar does. We had a 3rd floor villa with no view and the balcony is very small.  As you know, all the villas at Lagunamar except some lower floors have fabulous views.  We cook in the villa a lot and it was difficult with a family of 4 with just a microwave and stove top. The bar service/restaurant service at Lagunamar is fabulous.  The waiters are always coming around the pool area  especially when it is happy hour, they will take our order in advance so we can have a couple of the happy hour drinks.  The pool guys are also fabulous. They will find you a lounge chair (they all have cushions), adjust your towels for you, etc.  There was none of that at Harborside.  No pool waiters, no lounges with cushions, no pool guys.  Just lifeguards.  The only lifeguards I ever saw at Lagunamar are at the beach and at the slide.  The prices of food/drinks at Harborside is what I would call very expensive. Also everything, and I mean everything food and drink wise at both Harborside and Atlantis has the mandatory 7.5% VAT and 15% gratuity tacked on to it.  Adds up quickly.
> 
> We will go back to Harborside and adjust our expectations accordingly.  However, made a 9 night reservation to go back to Lagunamar yesterday.
> 
> The only thing I feel that Harborside has over Lagunamar is the water park at Atlantis.  So much to do and so much to choose from.  If Lagunamar put in a lazy river, we would be very happy.



Great to know. thanks!


----------



## blondietink

Julian926 said:


> Great to know. thanks!



One more thing I forgot to mention.  The beds at Harborside are horrible!  The hardest mattress I have ever slept on with the worst pillows in the world.  I have had better mattresses in budget motels.  Certainly not a heavenly Westin bed like at Lagunamar.  Hopefully when they are doing the refirb at Harborside they will put in better mattresses and pillows.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We are Hyatt owners here right now on a GetAway and love this place. How does the system work? If we bought a 2 bedroom lockoff is it for a specific week or just points? How many weeks could you get if you just stayed in studios. How easy is it to trade and do they often exercise right of first refusal. Sorry for so many queztions. I am not familiar with Westin s system with the exception of knowing to get a manditory resort


----------



## dioxide45

Tucson traveler said:


> We are Hyatt owners here right now on a GetAway and love this place. How does the system work? If we bought a 2 bedroom lockoff is it for a specific week or just points? How many weeks could you get if you just stayed in studios. How easy is it to trade and do they often exercise right of first refusal. Sorry for so many queztions. I am not familiar with Westin s system with the exception of knowing to get a manditory resort



Vistana doesn't have ROFR on Lagunamar. If you buy from Vistana, with a 2BR lock off, you would get either 81,000 or 148,100 StarOptions for Gold Plus or Platinum Plus season respectively. You could then either reserve your home resort week in the floating season at 12 months, or use StarOptions to reserve 8 months out at any of the resorts in the system.

Obviously, buying direct from Vistana is very expensive. There are much cheaper ways to buy a week at Lagunamar. You can often find them on the resale market for a fraction of the cost. However, if you buy a resale Lagunamar, StarOptions don't transfer and you have to either reserve your home resort week in your season, or trade through II. If you want the StarOptions, there are cheaper ways by purchasing a week at a mandatory property. This being a property where StarOptions do transfer on resale. Read through the stickies at the top of the forum to get a good understanding on how the system works.


----------



## blondietink

If you were to buy resale at a mandatory resort 81,000 StarOptions, you would be able to stay in a studio in Gold Plus season(off-season) for about 16 days.  You would be able to stay in Platinum Plus season for about 9 days. You would not be able to make a reservation until 8 months or less out if you were to buy at a mandatory resort.  Only owners who buy directly from the developer can make a reservation 12 to 8 months out.  You do not buy a specific week, you would be buying Options to use either at your mandatory resort where you purchased or at another resort within the system. 

We generally travel in off-season when we can get more bang for our Options.  Next trip to Lagunamar we have a reservation for a few days within Platinum Plus season and the bulk of our reservation in the Gold Plus season.  For a 1 bedroom we are using 89,000 Options for a 9 night stay. 

You can also bank or borrow your Options. Right now we are still using our banked options from 2015 for our Lagunamar stay.  We also used banked options for our Harborside stay last month.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Thank you all for the helpful info.It took us awhile to completely understand the Hyatt system so I will keep reading. If we buy resale, do we have a big worry about right of first refusal. Sounds like we would want to buy at a manditory resort. Is it difficult to trade into other places?


----------



## dioxide45

Tucson traveler said:


> Thank you all for the helpful info.It took us awhile to completely understand the Hyatt system so I will keep reading. If we buy resale, do we have a big worry about right of first refusal. Sounds like we would want to buy at a manditory resort. Is it difficult to trade into other places?



Vistana only has ROFR at a couple of their properties. So ROFR isn't really a factor.


----------



## bobpark56

*16 = 13*



blondietink said:


> If you were to buy resale at a mandatory resort 81,000 StarOptions, you would be able to stay in a studio in Gold Plus season(off-season) for about 16 days.  <snip>
> Y



I think you will find 81,000 starpoints can get you 13 days at Lagunamar, not 16. We do this every January. You must omit one Friday or Saturday night to do this.


----------



## dioxide45

bobpark56 said:


> I think you will find 81,000 starpoints can get you 13 days at Lagunamar, not 16. We do this every January. You must omit one Friday or Saturday night to do this.



The OP was asking how many nights they could get in a studio. The 13 nights you speak of are in a 1BR.


----------



## SeattleJohn2

*For kids?*

My wife and I are very close to deciding on a week at Lagunamar for Spring Break (first week in April) with our kids (three boys age 7, 9, and <1 year). I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions for kids. We're pretty adventurous with the little one so was thinking of a day trip to Chichen Itza, take the ferry to the small island nearby (I forget the name), snorkeling, and of course a lot of pool and beach time  

Thanks,
John


----------



## dioxide45

SeattleJohn2 said:


> My wife and I are very close to deciding on a week at Lagunamar for Spring Break (first week in April) with our kids (three boys age 7, 9, and <1 year). I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions for kids. We're pretty adventurous with the little one so was thinking of a day trip to Chichen Itza, take the ferry to the small island nearby (I forget the name), snorkeling, and of course a lot of pool and beach time
> 
> Thanks,
> John



Sounds like a good itinerary. Should work out well for your family. The only issue you may have on Isla Mujeres (the little island). Many people rent a golf cart and tour the island. It might be difficult with a little one <1.


----------



## mdurette

I am also in the midst of planning an April family vacation there.

Someone on TUG recommended a day trip to either Xel-Ha or Xcaret.


----------



## dioxide45

mdurette said:


> I am also in the midst of planning an April family vacation there.
> 
> Someone on TUG recommended a day trip to either Xel-Ha or Xcaret.



While I have never been to either, Xel-Ha or Xcaret are both good choices. YOu can also make day trips to Tulum or Chichen Itza. You can book any of these as excursion trips from your hotel through any number of companies that offer these. You can find more information in this thread starting at post #39


----------



## blondietink

SeattleJohn2 said:


> My wife and I are very close to deciding on a week at Lagunamar for Spring Break (first week in April) with our kids (three boys age 7, 9, and <1 year). I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions for kids. We're pretty adventurous with the little one so was thinking of a day trip to Chichen Itza, take the ferry to the small island nearby (I forget the name), snorkeling, and of course a lot of pool and beach time
> 
> Thanks,
> John



Chichen Itza is not really adventurous.  It's a very long bus ride and very hot.  Lots of walking.  Don't know if the young one would tolerate it .

Xel-Ha is a long bus ride also, but an all inclusive day of food, drink, swimming, snorkeling, zip line, etc. My kids loved every minute of it


----------



## mdurette

Xcaret appears to be a shorter ride.   Approx 40 miles instead of 70.

I'm going to explore that one for the sole fact that it is closer.


----------



## RLS50

blondietink said:


> Chichen Itza is not really adventurous.  It's a very long bus ride and very hot.  Lots of walking.  Don't know if the young one would tolerate it .
> 
> Xel-Ha is a long bus ride also, but an all inclusive day of food, drink, swimming, snorkeling, zip line, etc. My kids loved every minute of it


I agree.   Although I consider myself a history buff, Chichen Itza is a long ride and a little boring...especially with children.

We took our kids to Xcaret on our last visit and they enjoyed it.  But we should have taken them to Xel-ha because it offers more water and snorkeling activities and they love being in the water.

For couples I highly recommend skipping both Xcaret and Xel-ha and going to Akumal.


----------



## SeattleJohn2

*Score*

We just booked our stay in Lagunamar! Last night when I checked, only studios were available. But when I checked tonight, 2 BR, 1 BR and studios were open!! Woo hoo! We booked a 1 BR for us. I'm still a noob when it comes to timeshares -- is it common for properties to release more rooms like this? 

Now we can look forward to planning some activities and planning some relaxing beach time 

Thanks,
John


----------



## turkel

Just booked a 1 bedroom here in early May just because of all the wonderful things said in this thread. II only had a few 1 bedrooms in May but I am really excited. Thanks tuggers


----------



## malyons

Following along, we'll be there first week of April for spring break as well, with kids 10, 7 and 5.  Been to Lagunamar 2x before, and loved every minute of it.  We've never done Xel-Ha, and I think that might be on the agenda this year. Looking forward to other suggestions for kid friendly activities.  We're mexico vets, but typically spend most of our day splitting time between the pool and beach and then out to dinner!


----------



## dioxide45

We just reserve 13 nights in a 1BR for early May 2017. We will have to add on a night before somewhere since we will likely fly Frontier and they only go to Cancun from Cincinnati on Saturdays. Anyone have any ideas on a good hotel option? We can perhaps book the Courtyard Cancun Airport using a free night certificate. Though I also see the Westin Cancun Resort & Spa available for about $150 for the night. I know a taxi between the hotel and Lagunamar will probably set us back about $25.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

dioxide45 said:


> We just reserve 13 nights in a 1BR for early May 2017. We will have to add on a night....... see the Westin Cancun Resort & Spa available for about $150 for the night. I know a taxi between the hotel and Lagunamar will probably set us back about $25.



Stayed at the Raintree Club Regina in Feb 2014 which shares the driveway 
and allows use of Westin gym . etc

The Westin looked very nice and has a couple of onsite restaurants which is helpful on day one when your tired from flying .

 You could check out Club Regina for a future visit as it is  non AI like Lagunamar . 

The Westin is closer to the airport than Lagunamar - so at least you are not doubling back when you taxi there. 

.


----------



## malyons

dioxide45 said:


> We just reserve 13 nights in a 1BR for early May 2017. We will have to add on a night before somewhere since we will likely fly Frontier and they only go to Cancun from Cincinnati on Saturdays. Anyone have any ideas on a good hotel option? We can perhaps book the Courtyard Cancun Airport using a free night certificate. Though I also see the Westin Cancun Resort & Spa available for about $150 for the night. I know a taxi between the hotel and Lagunamar will probably set us back about $25.



Check on rates at Lagunamar, they rent out the 1BR and Studios through their website.  Wasn't cheap when I looked it up for friends for a spring break week, but maybe in May the rates come down, some benefit to not moving too...


----------



## dioxide45

malyons said:


> Check on rates at Lagunamar, they rent out the 1BR and Studios through their website.  Wasn't cheap when I looked it up for friends for a spring break week, but maybe in May the rates come down, some benefit to not moving too...



I did check rates at Lagunamar too. They are about $250 for a studio for the one night. So the Westin has it beat by $100. We will probably stick with the Courtyard at the airport which will come out to $0.


----------



## Fredward

dioxide45 said:


> We just reserve 13 nights in a 1BR for early May 2017. We will have to add on a night before somewhere since we will likely fly Frontier and they only go to Cancun from Cincinnati on Saturdays. Anyone have any ideas on a good hotel option? We can perhaps book the Courtyard Cancun Airport using a free night certificate. Though I also see the Westin Cancun Resort & Spa available for about $150 for the night. I know a taxi between the hotel and Lagunamar will probably set us back about $25.


We had a similar flight issue a few years ago and stayed at the Marriott Casa Magna for a night.  Very reasonable pricing, closer to Lagunamar and you may be able to get upgrades/deals as a Marriott Rewards member.  They let us stay on property (hung out in the pool then changed in a hospitality room) until we could check into Lagunamar, which was a major plus.


----------



## elleny76

Hi, I am Going to Lagunamar as well.  Quick question :  Should I hire a car service from airport to the resort $$$? or I just get a taxi from the airport to the resort $$$?  Please advice  Thanks so much


----------



## dioxide45

elleny76 said:


> Hi, I am Going to Lagunamar as well.  Quick question :  Should I hire a car service from airport to the resort $$$? or I just get a taxi from the airport to the resort $$$?  Please advice  Thanks so much


I would suggest prebooking airport transfers. Using a company like USA Transfers would work best.


----------



## vacationtime1

We returned from Lagunamar yesterday.

The round trip from the airport via USA Transfers was $55 (US).

But the one-way from Lagunamar to the airport via taxi was only $17.50 (US).  What I don't know (because it was irrelevant by the time we learned it) is whether the one way from the airport to Lagunamar is such that it would be cheaper to do the two legs separately.  We were told that private taxis are not allowed to take you from the airport but we didn't verify that detail.

Leaving the airport, you will be accosted by dozens of people aggressively trying to sell you everything from airport transfers to activities to timeshare tours.  Best to have the transfer lined up in advance.


----------



## RLS50

Because of flying using miles, we have to leave WLR a little early and may have a studio available for 3 days (May 11-13, 2017).   

If anyone wants this and can meet us at the Front Desk when we check out May 11 (around 8am-ish), they can have these 3 nights for free.   We can’t use it and the unit will just be empty.   We just need to transfer the unit from our credit card on record to your credit card on record. 

The only cost to you would be the housekeeping fee for the changeover.

So if you want to start your visit 3 days early or want the extra space you can PM me.


----------



## dioxide45

Hey, we will be there the same time! This would have almost worked for the night we are short in May. We need one night on the 6th. We ended up booking a night at the Courtyard using a free night certificate.


----------



## RLS50

dioxide45 said:


> Hey, we will be there the same time! This would have almost worked for the night we are short in May. We need one night on the 7th. We ended up booking a night at the Courtyard using a free night certificate.


That's too bad, I would have loved to have given it to you.   We had such a fantastic time on our first trip to WLR last May, since we owned a 1BR/1BA EOYE we purchased an EOYO 2BR/2BA to split into 2 weeks.   The weather from mid-April to mid to late May is usually outstanding.

Don't forget your important pool accessory...


----------



## blondietink

We will be there from April 29th and leaving May 8th.  Maybe we should have a party!


----------



## RLS50

blondietink said:


> We will be there from April 29th and leaving May 8th.  Maybe we should have a party!


Last year was our first trip there, so we spent a few days figuring out what we liked, what we could do, and what we wanted to do.   This year we know what to expect and are really looking forward to it.


----------



## elleny76

dioxide45 said:


> I would suggest prebooking airport transfers. Using a company like USA Transfers would work best.


Thanks..I did search for USA transfer and I got the link then when I started filling the forms the link changed to  entertainment plus..is this right?
http://www.entertainment-plus.net/affiliates/transfers/cancun-transfers.asp?affid=1082


----------



## Suzy

Sam's Club Travel also has good deals on activities in Cancun and elsewhere.  The trip to/from the airport is $5.88 each way to the hotels in the Hotel Zone.  I also booked a Chichen Itza tour with transportation to/from Riviera Maya for $31.71.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

From your hotel back to the airport  taxi is the cheapest way to go and less stops than a shuttle. From airport to hotel we used a shuttle. I don't recall the name but we checked trip advisor for advice


----------



## dioxide45

elleny76 said:


> Thanks..I did search for USA transfer and I got the link then when I started filling the forms the link changed to  entertainment plus..is this right?
> http://www.entertainment-plus.net/affiliates/transfers/cancun-transfers.asp?affid=1082


Yes, this is right. They are the same company.


----------



## elleny76

Suzy said:


> Sam's Club Travel also has good deals on activities in Cancun and elsewhere.  The trip to/from the airport is $5.88 each way to the hotels in the Hotel Zone.  I also booked a Chichen Itza tour with transportation to/from Riviera Maya for $31.71.


How Do you get transportation for $5.88 to the Hotel Zone? everyone charges R/T $55 and up.

Also...I am a little bit nervous about traveling to mexico..is it saved? what are best advices while I am there with my family? Tx


----------



## Suzy

elleny76 said:


> How Do you get transportation for $5.88 to the Hotel Zone? everyone charges R/T $55 and up.
> 
> Also...I am a little bit nervous about traveling to mexico..is it saved? what are best advices while I am there with my family? Tx



They offer great deals.  I recently used them in New Orleans, and their Court of Two Sisters was the best deal I could find.  Also included a free glass of wine or mimosa, etc. 

You have to be a member of Sam's Club and log on to their site to book the reservation.  Once logged in, go to Activities, and you enter Cancun.  Several pages of activities show up.  Here's what shows up when I chose hotel to Airport:

One Way Transfer Cancun Hotel Zone to CUN Airport $5.88  

*Highlights / General details*
One Way Shared Transfer from Cancun Hotel Zone to Cancun International Airport (CUN).
We provide professional, courteous drivers and prompt service.

*Inclusion*
Pick-up/Drop-off at selected hotels only.
Air-conditioned modern vehicles (Van, Deluxe Mercedes Benz bus or similar).
Bilingual speaking agent.
Equipped with Wi-Fi.
Porters to load and unload bus at airport.
Airport ground fees and taxes.

*Exclusion*
Optional driver gratuity not included.

*Hours of operation*
Available 24 hours a day / 365 days per year.

*Location*
Meeting point: Guest must meet driver in the Hotel Lobby.

*Participant restrictions*
In cases of families traveling with small infants a special car seat will be provided. Kindly advise us when an infant is traveling in order to secure the special seat. Infants are considered between 0-2 years of age. 

*Policies*
Luggage allowances are 1 Suitcase plus 1 small carry-on bag per person.
Cancellation: 1 day prior 100% penalty. No show 100% penalty. 
Complete information, including local telephone numbers at your destination, will be included on your Confirmation Voucher.

**All information requested must be supplied or booking is subject to automatic cancellation**


----------



## blondietink

Yes, the shared transport to/from the airport is cheap.  However, keep in mind that it will likely take you quite a bit longer to get to your hotel than if you booked a private transfer because they will stop at multiple hotels along the way.  I will have to check out the Sam's Club tour prices along with Costco.


----------



## bobpark56

blondietink said:


> Yes, the shared transport to/from the airport is cheap.  However, keep in mind that it will likely take you quite a bit longer to get to your hotel than if you booked a private transfer because they will stop at multiple hotels along the way.  I will have to check out the Sam's Club tour prices along with Costco.


I don't think Costco does this. I could not find any shuttles on their travel page.


----------



## blondietink

I was wondering about individual tours, not the shuttles.


----------



## Suzy

blondietink said:


> I was wondering about individual tours, not the shuttles.


Sam's has individual tours, about 45 for Cancun: T.H.E. Pass, sightseeing tours, boat tours, water sports, attraction passes, air tours, packages and combos, and one restaurant.  I didn't see any for Costco.


----------



## dioxide45

Are onsite restaurant prices up? I am just wondering. With the strength of the dollar, are the resorts realizing that a traveler was willing to pay what worked out to $20 for a meal in 2014/15 and now they have doubled the peso price of that same meal in 2016/17 because the US$ price will be the same as far at the traveler sees it? This is more than just a curiosity question. We just booked our flights for our May trip to Lagunamar and are interested to know if food and beverage on site will actually be cheaper than when we were there in 2014 because of the stronger dollar or if the resort knows that we are probably still willing to pay the same US$ equivalent and have jacked up menu prices in peso to compensate.


----------



## SandyPGravel

dioxide45 said:


> Are onsite restaurant prices up? I am just wondering. With the strength of the dollar, are the resorts realizing that a traveler was willing to pay what worked out to $20 for a meal in 2014/15 and now they have doubled the peso price of that same meal in 2016/17 because the US$ price will be the same as far at the traveler sees it? This is more than just a curiosity question. We just booked our flights for our May trip to Lagunamar and are interested to know if food and beverage on site will actually be cheaper than when we were there in 2014 because of the stronger dollar or if the resort knows that we are probably still willing to pay the same US$ equivalent and have jacked up menu prices in peso to compensate.



I can tell you the "American Breakfast" at Oceana was $300 peso and the buffet was $400 peso.  Burgers and such at Duna and the main pool restaurant ended up around $10 when we were there 2 weeks ago.  I'm not sure how that compares to 2014.


----------



## dioxide45

SandyPGravel said:


> I can tell you the "American Breakfast" at Oceana was $300 peso and the buffet was $400 peso.  Burgers and such at Duna and the main pool restaurant ended up around $10 when we were there 2 weeks ago.  I'm not sure how that compares to 2014.


Thanks. If I recall correctly back to 2015, I think the dinner buffet was $360 or $380 peso. So that isn't a real big increase, only a dollar or two. I do seem to recall burgers and such being a little higher than that, so it doesn't seem that the resorts have adjusted the peso price to compensate for the dollar and gouge tourists.


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks. If I recall correctly back to 2015, I think the dinner buffet was $360 or $380 peso. So that isn't a real big increase, only a dollar or two. I do seem to recall burgers and such being a little higher than that, so it doesn't seem that the resorts have adjusted the peso price to compensate for the dollar and gouge tourists.


They also market to the local market and other non dollar based economies so aiming prices at Americans when Canadians and Brits and Europeans and Norwegians visit could be challenging.

But is their taco bowl as good as the one from 725 5th Ave?


----------



## elleny76

Yes…I am SAM CLUB Member…Super Awesome..thanks soooo much….









Suzy said:


> They offer great deals.  I recently used them in New Orleans, and their Court of Two Sisters was the best deal I could find.  Also included a free glass of wine or mimosa, etc.
> 
> You have to be a member of Sam's Club and log on to their site to book the reservation.  Once logged in, go to Activities, and you enter Cancun.  Several pages of activities show up.  Here's what shows up when I chose hotel to Airport:
> 
> One Way Transfer Cancun Hotel Zone to CUN Airport $5.88
> 
> *Highlights / General details*
> One Way Shared Transfer from Cancun Hotel Zone to Cancun International Airport (CUN).
> We provide professional, courteous drivers and prompt service.
> 
> *Inclusion*
> Pick-up/Drop-off at selected hotels only.
> Air-conditioned modern vehicles (Van, Deluxe Mercedes Benz bus or similar).
> Bilingual speaking agent.
> Equipped with Wi-Fi.
> Porters to load and unload bus at airport.
> Airport ground fees and taxes.
> 
> *Exclusion*
> Optional driver gratuity not included.
> 
> *Hours of operation*
> Available 24 hours a day / 365 days per year.
> 
> *Location*
> Meeting point: Guest must meet driver in the Hotel Lobby.
> 
> *Participant restrictions*
> In cases of families traveling with small infants a special car seat will be provided. Kindly advise us when an infant is traveling in order to secure the special seat. Infants are considered between 0-2 years of age.
> 
> *Policies*
> Luggage allowances are 1 Suitcase plus 1 small carry-on bag per person.
> Cancellation: 1 day prior 100% penalty. No show 100% penalty.
> Complete information, including local telephone numbers at your destination, will be included on your Confirmation Voucher.
> 
> **All information requested must be supplied or booking is subject to automatic cancellation**


----------



## dioxide45

SMHarman said:


> They also market to the local market and other non dollar based economies so aiming prices at Americans when Canadians and Brits and Europeans and Norwegians visit could be challenging.
> 
> But is their taco bowl as good as the one from 725 5th Ave?


True, but looking at exchange rates and given how the US currency is prime, it seems that the peso is down among all the currencies; CAD$, EUR.


----------



## cubigbird

We were just at Lagunamar.  I've uploaded a photo showing the latest taxi rates.


----------



## cubigbird

It seems that not a lot of places have adjusted the exchange rate.  We could get a case of beer for like $7 USD and tacos for the equilivant of about 50 cents USD.  Even Ultramar out to Isla Mujeres was only 200 Pesos RT from Puerto Juarez.  Prices are definitely cheaper!

All in all Lagunamar is in GREAT shape.  There appears to be a lot of beach erosion -- in some areas there's about a 3 foot cliff of sand.  It's still raked every morning but no massive sea weed piles this year.   They appear to be doing some night work on the pool deck.  Walking up to them, it looks like they are making holes in the pool deck to permanently place the umbrellas, or be able to put them straight into the pool deck, but I couldn't tell for sure.

It is still such a lovely resort!




dioxide45 said:


> True, but looking at exchange rates and given how the US currency is prime, it seems that the peso is down among all the currencies; CAD$, EUR.


----------



## r1lee

Heading there in march, thanks for all the info.

So it is recommended that I book the $55 private taxi round trip?
And what is the transportation to take to xel-ha?


----------



## dioxide45

r1lee said:


> Heading there in march, thanks for all the info.
> 
> So it is recommended that I book the $55 private taxi round trip?
> And what is the transportation to take to xel-ha?


According to the photo in post #63, a taxi to Xel-Ha is $1200 peso (about $60 US) for up to four people. So it would cost about $120 US round trip. There are other cheaper ways to get there. ADO Bus runs from downtown Cancun to Xel-Ha for probably between $5 and $10 US each way. If the www.ado.com.mx didn't suck so bad, I could actually look up the prices. It used to be good, but it seems that they have changed the format since the last time I visited and searches are painful. These are first class motor coaches. Simply take an R1 or R2 bus northbound from the hotel zone and get off near the bus station. Buy your round trip tickets there to Xel-Ha. It is actually quite easy, even if you have little or no Spanish skills.


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> According to the photo in post #63, a taxi to Xel-Ha is $1200 peso (about $60 US) for up to four people. So it would cost about $120 US round trip. There are other cheaper ways to get there. ADO Bus runs from downtown Cancun to Xel-Ha for probably between $5 and $10 US each way. If the www.ado.com.mx didn't suck so bad, I could actually look up the prices. It used to be good, but it seems that they have changed the format since the last time I visited and searches are painful. These are first class motor coaches. Simply take an R1 or R2 bus northbound from the hotel zone and get off near the bus station. Buy your round trip tickets there to Xel-Ha. It is actually quite easy, even if you have little or no Spanish skills.


Have you driven this. As a party of six with a 3 year old I was planning on driving to the sights. The 3 yo is OK for the duration of those rides but would likely be driven insane along with the rest of the bus etc for the tours. 

Are there cheaper tickets near the bus station?  And chichin itza, I'm guessing you can rock up and pay for a private guide.


----------



## dioxide45

We have never rented a car in Cancun, so I can't speak to that. Chichen Itza is a long drive, 2.5-3 hours away. It would be long in a car or on a bus. We did go to Chichen Itza on a shared bus tour booked through Entertainment-Plus several years ago. It was a long day but worth it for the one time that we will probably go. We likely won't go again. If you are driving your own car, realize that there are also tolls getting there.

There aren't a lot of Mayan sites within a quick drive; Chichen Itza is at least 2.5 hours, Ek Balam is about the same, Tulum is about 1.5 hours and Coba is a little over 2. They can all make for a long day.

When you get to any of the Mayan sites, you can book your own guide there. They usually aren't cheap, I think I recall them being at lest $50 US, but could be wrong on that. We don't usually book guides, but we only self toured at Tulum and had been there previously on a cruise excursion, so we knew what it was about.


----------



## r1lee

dioxide45 said:


> According to the photo in post #63, a taxi to Xel-Ha is $1200 peso (about $60 US) for up to four people. So it would cost about $120 US round trip. There are other cheaper ways to get there. ADO Bus runs from downtown Cancun to Xel-Ha for probably between $5 and $10 US each way. If the www.ado.com.mx didn't suck so bad, I could actually look up the prices. It used to be good, but it seems that they have changed the format since the last time I visited and searches are painful. These are first class motor coaches. Simply take an R1 or R2 bus northbound from the hotel zone and get off near the bus station. Buy your round trip tickets there to Xel-Ha. It is actually quite easy, even if you have little or no Spanish skills.



Thanks, according to xel ha's website they also offer a bus round trip which totals to about $110 cad, so that might be the less expensive route that will pick me up at the lagunamar.


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> We have never rented a car in Cancun, so I can't speak to that. Chichen Itza is a long drive, 2.5-3 hours away. It would be long in a car or on a bus. We did go to Chichen Itza on a shared bus tour booked through Entertainment-Plus several years ago. It was a long day but worth it for the one time that we will probably go. We likely won't go again. If you are driving your own car, realize that there are also tolls getting there.
> 
> There aren't a lot of Mayan sites within a quick drive; Chichen Itza is at least 2.5 hours, Ek Balam is about the same, Tulum is about 1.5 hours and Coba is a little over 2. They can all make for a long day.
> 
> When you get to any of the Mayan sites, you can book your own guide there. They usually aren't cheap, I think I recall them being at lest $50 US, but could be wrong on that. We don't usually book guides, but we only self toured at Tulum and had been there previously on a cruise excursion, so we knew what it was about.


The drive time is fine.  Multiple drivers and they'll nap in the car. It's the hour plus bouncing around hotels at the start / end that will cause meltdowns. 

Thanks for the reminder on tolls. 

Xel ha is the one confusing me as much. Seems the ticket only rates are as much as the tour rates or more c$109 (equal to usd 81 for bus and ticket quoted above. Seems.to be $89 usd for admission only their website.


----------



## dioxide45

r1lee said:


> Thanks, according to xel ha's website they also offer a bus round trip which totals to about $110 cad, so that might be the less expensive route that will pick me up at the lagunamar.


That doesn't sound bad, depending on how many people in your party. One thing to consider with any kind of shared service is how much it will cut in to your day. Remember they need to visit all the hotels where they have guests in the morning and then the same at drop off. With Lagunamar being toward the middle/top of the hotel zone, it could make for a longer trip after a long tiring day.


----------



## r1lee

dioxide45 said:


> That doesn't sound bad, depending on how many people in your party. One thing to consider with any kind of shared service is how much it will cut in to your day. Remember they need to visit all the hotels where they have guests in the morning and then the same at drop off. With Lagunamar being toward the middle/top of the hotel zone, it could make for a longer trip after a long tiring day.



I totally agree with you there. Still got time to decide.
There will be 4 of us, but it could be cheaper if there is more.


----------



## suzannesimon

I bought at WLR last year and we just returned from our first visit.  It's easily the best timeshare we've been to.  The onsite buffets are very good and many good places within walking distance as everyone has said.  A cheap place recommended by the concierge was Fish Frittanga.  It looks like a shack but you go down the steps at the side of the building and sit ouside right on the lagoon.  3 cocktails, 2 appetizers and 2 entrees came to $22!  Best seafood soup ever - loaded with shrimp, scallops and an entire crab.  We also liked La Destileria and Limoncello.  Crocodiles swim right up to the restaurant begging at Limoncello.   My grandkids loved it.  Everyone except I went on the XPlore Park full day trip.  It was the highlight for them - 6 years to 76 year old and they did ziplining, caving, amphibious vehicle exploring and a continuous buffet.  Cancun is great and a lot cheaper than the islands.


----------



## bobpark56

suzannesimon said:


> I bought at WLR last year and we just returned from our first visit.  It's easily the best timeshare we've been to.  The onsite buffets are very good and many good places within walking distance as everyone has said.  A cheap place recommended by the concierge was Fish Frittanga.  It looks like a shack but you go down the steps at the side of the building and sit ouside right on the lagoon.  3 cocktails, 2 appetizers and 2 entrees came to $22!  Best seafood soup ever - loaded with shrimp, scallops and an entire crab.  We also liked La Destileria and Limoncello.  Crocodiles swim right up to the restaurant begging at Limoncello.   My grandkids loved it.  Everyone except I went on the XPlore Park full day trip.  It was the highlight for them - 6 years to 76 year old and they did ziplining, caving, amphibious vehicle exploring and a continuous buffet.  Cancun is great and a lot cheaper than the islands.


When you go next year, try adding some downtown dining to your list. Our favorites are La Dolce Vita and La Habichuela (the downtown one), but there are other good restaurantes as well. Mastering the bus routes is not difficult, once you get the hang of it. We also enjoy breakfast across the street at El Jugo de Limon, while watching the dolphins as we dine.


----------



## r1lee

What does everyone do for connectivity when outside of the resort?


----------



## SMHarman

r1lee said:


> What does everyone do for connectivity when outside of the resort?


Att have great MX add ons for voice and data. They use your inclusive plan mind / gigs


----------



## SandyPGravel

r1lee said:


> What does everyone do for connectivity when outside of the resort?



Mexico is included in Verizon plan if you have XL plan or higher.  Otherwise it is approx $2/day if you add on travel pass.


----------



## blondietink

I think last year we paid $5.00 extra on our Verizon bill.  Not sure if we will do it this time as there is really nobody we need to connect to at home anymore if an emergency.  :-(  Also, if you get an APP called WhatsAPP, you can connect to anybody anywhere with a WiFi connection.  Does not eat up your data.  We used this in Italy and it worked great to keep in contact with friends/family.  Again, all you need is a wifi signal to use it.


----------



## r1lee

I'm Canadian, don't have the option of Verizon or sprint.  My company pays for my line, but they don't want me to use data down there as it gets expensive.

Thanks though.  Looking for some sort of hotspot device.


----------



## dioxide45

r1lee said:


> I'm Canadian, don't have the option of Verizon or sprint.  My company pays for my line, but they don't want me to use data down there as it gets expensive.
> 
> Thanks though.  Looking for some sort of hotspot device.


If they don't want you to use data there, it sounds like a good excuse to tell them you don't plan to work while you are down there


----------



## blondietink

The free wifi at the resort works very well.  Is there some reason you would need to work when touring and doing fun things around Cancun instead of at the resort?


----------



## Helios

dioxide45 said:


> If they don't want you to use data there, it sounds like a good excuse to tell them you don't plan to work while you are down there


Take this advice.  I wish I could do the same but can't.

If one of my staff asks if they be reimbursed for internet fees while he/she is out and they will work remotely, I would say send me the bill...


----------



## bizaro86

Lots of folks I know (also Canadian) use Roam Mobility. I've never tried it myself, but might be worth checking out


----------



## r1lee

I don't plan on working when I'm down there.
The wifi is just for other reasons like trading  when I'm not on the resort.


----------



## dioxide45

Does anyone know if Lagunamar or the Westin hotel offers any kind of transportation between the two properties?


----------



## canesfan

No but the local bus is very easy to use and inexpensive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

canesfan said:


> No but the local bus is very easy to use and inexpensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, but not as easy with luggage in tow. We may have to look in to taxi or other transfer service.


----------



## dsmrp

I just want to say, I really appreciate this thread, for all the great suggestions on restaurants, transportation ,sights etc.
Thank you!


----------



## r1lee

bizaro86 said:


> Lots of folks I know (also Canadian) use Roam Mobility. I've never tried it myself, but might be worth checking out



Roam discontinued it's Mexico option.


----------



## dioxide45

dsmrp said:


> I just want to say, I really appreciate this thread, for all the great suggestions on restaurants, transportation ,sights etc.
> Thank you!


I think this has almost become the de facto "official" Lagunamar thread.


----------



## mariawolf

dioxide45 said:


> I think this has almost become the de facto "official" Lagunamar thread.


I just left Harborside and met a Lagunamar owner while there who said the resort has a shuttle from airport but you need to pay for it so I just e mailed them about it--he said a lot if the taxis were in bad shape--since my husband has cancer I would prefer to use shuttle if that is an option


----------



## dioxide45

mariawolf said:


> I just left Harborside and met a Lagunamar owner while there who said the resort has a shuttle from airport but you need to pay for it so I just e mailed them about it--he said a lot if the taxis were in bad shape--since my husband has cancer I would prefer to use shuttle if that is an option


The shuttle service that Lagunamar uses is through a company called The One. The charge is $85 round trip. Save the $30 and book through a company like USA Transfers. You can't even take a taxi from the airport to the property. Though a taxi back is rather easy. We emailed the concierge about transportation from the Westin Hotel to Lagunamar, and they confirmed that they don't have any. Though they have been rather aggressive about wanting our checkin details to try to sign us up for their airport transfers. Have to email them back that we are not interested.


----------



## blondietink

mariawolf said:


> I just left Harborside and met a Lagunamar owner while there who said the resort has a shuttle from airport but you need to pay for it so I just e mailed them about it--he said a lot if the taxis were in bad shape--since my husband has cancer I would prefer to use shuttle if that is an option



We have used USA Transfers for every trip to Lagunamar.  I will say that their shuttles are very clean and roomy.  They are also always on time for the return to the airport. As dioxide45 said, save some money and use them instead of the hotel shuttle.  You can book with them online.


----------



## mdurette

Suzy said:


> Sam's Club Travel also has good deals on activities in Cancun and elsewhere.  The trip to/from the airport is $5.88 each way to the hotels in the Hotel Zone.  I also booked a Chichen Itza tour with transportation to/from Riviera Maya for $31.71.



Never new Sam's club did this....went to check out for another location and got this......

Dear Member,

Beginning January 1, 2017, Sam's Club will suspend its travel services. However, please be assured that if you've already made a reservation, your travel plans are safe and secure and will still be fulfilled.

If you have questions about your reservation, please call Tourico Holidays at 855-680-6663. Or contact here.

Please check back here for updates. In the meantime, check out other great values at Samsclub.com.

Thank you,
Member Services


----------



## dioxide45

mdurette said:


> Never new Sam's club did this....went to check out for another location and got this......
> 
> Dear Member,
> 
> Beginning January 1, 2017, Sam's Club will suspend its travel services. However, please be assured that if you've already made a reservation, your travel plans are safe and secure and will still be fulfilled.
> 
> If you have questions about your reservation, please call Tourico Holidays at 855-680-6663. Or contact here.
> 
> Please check back here for updates. In the meantime, check out other great values at Samsclub.com.
> 
> Thank you,
> Member Services


This isn't the first time Sam's has suspended their travel services. We used their travel services many years ago and remember them suspending it then. This seems to be nothing new for Sam's. I actually didn't kn ow that they had started offering travel services again until this thread.


----------



## canesfan

Definitely use USA transfer. They are cheaper than the hotel, on time and very nice. 

We really enjoyed Puerto Madero for an expensive dinner out. And for casual dining Blue Gecko. It's a bit down the road, closer to the Westin. Great tacos, owner very friendly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topdog

dioxide45 said:


> The shuttle service that Lagunamar uses is through a company called The One. The charge is $85 round trip. Save the $30 and book through a company like USA Transfers. You can't even take a taxi from the airport to the property. Though a taxi back is rather easy. We emailed the concierge about transportation from the Westin Hotel to Lagunamar, and they confirmed that they don't have any. Though they have been rather aggressive about wanting our checkin details to try to sign us up for their airport transfers. Have to email them back that we are not interested.



Why can't I take a taxi from the airport to Lagunamar?  That sounds very strange.


----------



## dioxide45

topdog said:


> Why can't I take a taxi from the airport to Lagunamar?  That sounds very strange.


Perhaps should have been more clear. You can't simply hail a taxi like you would on the street on the cheap. The taxi prices from the airport are non negotiable and their rates are not really all that competitive compared to private prearranged transportation. Definitely much more expensive than shared shuttles.


----------



## topdog

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps should have been more clear. You can't simply hail a taxi like you would on the street on the cheap. The taxi prices from the airport are non negotiable and their rates are not really all that competitive compared to private prearranged transportation. Definitely much more expensive than shared shuttles.



Thanks very much.  I would have just taken a taxi, but better look into a transfer now.


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps should have been more clear. You can't simply hail a taxi like you would on the street on the cheap. The taxi prices from the airport are non negotiable and their rates are not really all that competitive compared to private prearranged transportation. Definitely much more expensive than shared shuttles.


So true. First visit miles flights. Arrived evening early. Cheap airport hotel. Taxi cost as much as hotel and it was a 5 min ride.


----------



## The Haileys

Is Uber or Lyft an option in Cancun?


----------



## r1lee

i think i'm just going to end up renting a car and driving down from the Hotel to Xel-Ha. To rent its only $25 for the day and it's about 100km to get to the park, straight down 1 highway.


----------



## maddog497

The Haileys said:


> Is Uber or Lyft an option in Cancun?


Uber definitely not. We saw many signs stating Uber was illegal. No idea about Lyft.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

r1lee said:


> i think i'm just going to end up renting a car and driving down from the Hotel to Xel-Ha. To rent its only $25 for the day and it's about 100km to get to the park, straight down 1 highway.


That's my plan. Minivan for 7. Let you know how it goes in early Feb.


----------



## dioxide45

maddog497 said:


> Uber definitely not. We saw many signs stating Uber was illegal. No idea about Lyft.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sometime fairly recently, it seems Uber has come to Cancun. Though it doesn't sound like it is all a bunch of roses. Seems that taxis harass the Uber drivers and Uber drivers always call to verify that it is a legitimate request since they get a lot of fake ones from taxi drivers. There is more information here.

From the airport I would stick to one of the transfer companies since it also seems that sometimes Uber drivers are blocked trying to access the airport arrivals.


----------



## Helios

dioxide45 said:


> Sometime fairly recently, it seems Uber has come to Cancun. Though it doesn't sound like it is all a bunch of roses. Seems that taxis harass the Uber drivers and Uber drivers always call to verify that it is a legitimate request since they get a lot of fake ones from taxi drivers. There is more information here.
> 
> From the airport I would stick to one of the transfer companies since it also seems that sometimes Uber drivers are blocked trying to access the airport arrivals.


This has been the same story in the whole country.  But, Uber is legal.  I have used them in other cities.


----------



## r1lee

SMHarman said:


> That's my plan. Minivan for 7. Let you know how it goes in early Feb.



Awesome, yes please update. My coworker told me to do this, as she's done it tons of times.


----------



## dioxide45

r1lee said:


> i think i'm just going to end up renting a car and driving down from the Hotel to Xel-Ha. To rent its only $25 for the day and it's about 100km to get to the park, straight down 1 highway.


Does the $25 include the mandatory third party liability insurance that is required in Mexico? This isn't covered by your auto policy or credit card CDW..


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> Does the $25 include the mandatory third party liability insurance that is required in Mexico? This isn't covered by your auto policy or credit card CDW..


Probably. Rental in Cancun is cheap. Americans seem concerned to do it. Admittedly I felt that way on the first trip in 2013. Rented for 48 hours on second trip in 2015 and this time for 4 days XCaret and Chichin Itza trips planned and likely a day off resort further south  down the coast. 

I have a town and country with inclusive liability insurance for 207 plus 48 taxes and fees for four days through Avis. 

That's hotel zone. Pick up at airport and cut that in half.


----------



## dioxide45

I just looked at car rentals for our trip. For a single day rental pickup at La Isla from Avis, it is about $45 for an intermediate. I don't know how to tell if that includes mandatory insurance, but I don't see it as a separate line item. We could possibly consider this for our trip to Tulum over the ADO Bus.


----------



## r1lee

dioxide45 said:


> Does the $25 include the mandatory third party liability insurance that is required in Mexico? This isn't covered by your auto policy or credit card CDW..



Why isn't our cc or insurances covered for Mexico?

I used American car rental for the cheapest rate.


----------



## dioxide45

r1lee said:


> Why isn't our cc or insurances covered for Mexico?
> 
> I used American car rental for the cheapest rate.


Your credit card will cover CDW/Collision, but it won't provide coverage for the mandatory third party liability.


----------



## maddog497

We took a coach from the main bus terminal in Cancun to Playa del Carmen for approx 6 bucks USD return.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

maddog497 said:


> We took a coach from the main bus terminal in Cancun to Playa del Carmen for approx 6 bucks USD return.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You can do the same to Xcarat or Xplore. We took it all the way to Tulum. Cost was about $110 Peso each way. I can't tell how much it is now because the ADO Bus website is now horrible.


----------



## maddog497

dioxide45 said:


> Sometime fairly recently, it seems Uber has come to Cancun. Though it doesn't sound like it is all a bunch of roses. Seems that taxis harass the Uber drivers and Uber drivers always call to verify that it is a legitimate request since they get a lot of fake ones from taxi drivers. There is more information here.
> 
> From the airport I would stick to one of the transfer companies since it also seems that sometimes Uber drivers are blocked trying to access the airport arrivals.


I stand corrected, I was pretty sure uber wasn't allowed but some further research now states I'm incorrect. I guess the signage was fear mongering and not legit.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## r1lee

dioxide45 said:


> Your credit card will cover CDW/Collision, but it won't provide coverage for the mandatory third party liability.



Do you know the value of that?  I should call back tomorrow to find out.


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> You can do the same to Xcarat or Xplore. We took it all the way to Tulum. Cost was about $110 Peso each way. I can't tell how much it is now because the ADO Bus website is now horrible.





maddog497 said:


> We took a coach from the main bus terminal in Cancun to Playa del Carmen for approx 6 bucks USD return.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Times 7 people so $42 further one of them is 3 and two are over 70 so add waiting time frustrations, door to door delivery and kid junk and I'll take that as a wash.


----------



## maddog497

dioxide45 said:


> You can do the same to Xcarat or Xplore. We took it all the way to Tulum. Cost was about $110 Peso each way. I can't tell how much it is now because the ADO Bus website is now horrible.


This was our first vacation we didn't rent a car, and honestly we didn't miss it. The transportation was cheap and really easy to get around.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## maddog497

SMHarman said:


> Times 7 people so $38 further one of them is 3 so add waiting time and kid junk and I'll take that as a wash.


If travelling in a group the renting option is most likely the best.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

SMHarman said:


> Times 7 people so $42 further one of them is 3 and two are over 70 so add waiting time frustrations, door to door delivery and kid junk and I'll take that as a wash.


With 7 people, I would probably take the rental too. Too much hassle getting everyone up to the ADO Bus station and then dealing with the bus. Rental seems easiest.


----------



## dioxide45

r1lee said:


> Do you know the value of that?  I should call back tomorrow to find out.


If you call, let us know how much that additional insurance would be for the day. I am interested to know. I did some reading here, and it seems that basic personal liability is included with the rate. So there may not be anything more needed. But basic liability doesn't seem to cover much.


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> If you call, let us know how much that additional insurance would be for the day. I am interested to know. I did some reading here, and it seems that basic personal liability is included with the rate. So there may not be anything more needed. But basic liability doesn't seem to cover much.


It covers the required piece that US credit cards don't have. US cards provide coverage where that runs out.


----------



## dioxide45

SMHarman said:


> It covers the required piece that US credit cards don't have. US cards provide coverage where that runs out.


US cards don't usually provide any kind of liability coversage, just CDW. The basic liabilty does cover what the US cards don't. I have read that it doesn't usually cover loss of wages. Though with wages as low as they are in Mexico, usually one doesn't have to pay much to cover this. The one worry is the guilty until proven innocent issue if there is an accident and my lack of fluent Spanish.


----------



## lorenmd

i just booked a car  through orbitz and it was $3/day liability included.  might be a computer error but all the cars were very cheap.  we prefer a car to move around the coastline and have found it to be easy with nice roads. i have additional insurance coverage through the amex program and parking is free at lagunamar so we are headed there next week for the first time.  we usually stay in akumal which has a very nice fresh water lagoon that is cheap and nice so we will at least be able to drive down there


----------



## r1lee

dioxide45 said:


> If you call, let us know how much that additional insurance would be for the day. I am interested to know. I did some reading here, and it seems that basic personal liability is included with the rate. So there may not be anything more needed. But basic liability doesn't seem to cover much.




So i called, the $25 car is $40.70 per day. That includes tax and basic liability.  Not sure if they were trying to up the price on me or not, but to me to spend $40 for a rental isn't to bad.

but i'm back on the webpage that i saw it for $25Cad. It shows that it includes unlimited miles, Primary liability and local taxes. So i guess booking it off a website is cheaper then calling in.


----------



## bobpark56

We, too, endorse USA Transfers...and also Canada transfers. Our experience suggests that the vehicles are a bit newer and nicer at Canada Transfers.


----------



## dioxide45

There has to be some pricing errors or something on Orbitz. Checking prices for our 14 day trip, there are some rates showing $0 per day. Some others are $1 and $2. Are they thinking you will take the CDW and they make their money on that? I don't see rates even close to this when looking on the direct car company websites.

One think I read, if you don't take their CDW and instead rely on your own credit card coverage, they may place a large hold against your card to cover any potential damage.


----------



## r1lee

dioxide45 said:


> There has to be some pricing errors or something on Orbitz. Checking prices for our 14 day trip, there are some rates showing $0 per day. Some others are $1 and $2. Are they thinking you will take the CDW and they make their money on that?
> 
> One think I read, if you don't take their CDW and instead rely on your own credit card coverage, they may place a large hold against your card to cover any potential damage.



Yup, crazy eh?  6 day rental for $7 haha.  Not just orbitz, travelocity and others to. I'm going to call back tomorrow and ask what's the cost with all the insurance. Only really need it for 1 day.


----------



## SMHarman

r1lee said:


> Yup, crazy eh?  6 day rental for $7 haha.
> I'm going to call back tomorrow and ask what's the cost with all the insurance. Only really need it for 1 day.


And drive both ways to the airport. Save $ on the round trip.


----------



## dioxide45

It looks like Avis has a location in La Isla. There is also Economy Rental Car somewhere close. Lagunamar is at km 12.5 and Economy is at km 11.5 in Flamingo Plaza.


----------



## bobpark56

maddog497 said:


> Uber definitely not. We saw many signs stating Uber was illegal. No idea about Lyft.
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Illegal must be a taxi union thing, local to Cancun or Qunitana Roo. We were in Merida in early December, and Uber was active there. We used it one evening.


----------



## Scotten

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like Avis has a location in La Isla. There is also Economy Rental Car somewhere close. Lagunamar is at km 12.5 and Economy is at km 11.5 in Flamingo Plaza.



For what it's worth, I made a reservation with Avis the night before I need a car at the La Isla location. When I showed up the next morning, I was told that I had to walk 20 minutes south to get the car from another Avis facility. 

I walked back to Lagunmar and overpaid from the Dollar guy in the lobby. I needed the car immediately and I didn't have time to wander around.


----------



## dioxide45

Scotten said:


> For what it's worth, I made a reservation with Avis the night before I need a car at the La Isla location. When I showed up the next morning, I was told that I had to walk 20 minutes south to get the car from another Avis facility.
> 
> I walked back to Lagunmar and overpaid from the Dollar guy in the lobby. I needed the car immediately and I didn't have time to wander around.


That is good to know. I certainly wouldn't be please to show up to no car. My guess is that this location gets its cars from other locations in Cancun and only maintains enough availability to cover reservations that were made. Since yours was last minute, they didn't have enough time to get the car there to fill the reservation before you showed up.

We are still up in the air on if we will rent a car for our trip. We are in Cancun 14 days. Adding CDW and full insurance is another $25 a day. It doesn't make that $3 a day car quite so cheap.


----------



## Ty1on

You don't have to rent for all 14 days.


----------



## SMHarman

Scotten said:


> For what it's worth, I made a reservation with Avis the night before I need a car at the La Isla location. When I showed up the next morning, I was told that I had to walk 20 minutes south to get the car from another Avis facility.
> 
> I walked back to Lagunmar and overpaid from the Dollar guy in the lobby. I needed the car immediately and I didn't have time to wander around.





dioxide45 said:


> That is good to know. I certainly wouldn't be please to show up to no car. My guess is that this location gets its cars from other locations in Cancun and only maintains enough availability to cover reservations that were made. Since yours was last minute, they didn't have enough time to get the car there to fill the reservation before you showed up.
> 
> We are still up in the air on if we will rent a car for our trip. We are in Cancun 14 days. Adding CDW and full insurance is another $25 a day. It doesn't make that $3 a day car quite so cheap.


Funny thing is I had the opposite experience with them. I walked over they said oh you booked at the other one, we'll transfer the reservation.   On my way 15 mind later while crying inside at the poor walkin that came in behind me and paid 5x what I did.


----------



## maddog497

bobpark56 said:


> Illegal must be a taxi union thing, local to Cancun or Qunitana Roo. We were in Merida in early December, and Uber was active there. We used it one evening.



Unfortunately, we took what we saw at face value.  There were taxi, trucks, etc with signage all over them stating Uber was not allowed in Mexico.  I bought into there message without checking it out.


----------



## Ty1on

maddog497 said:


> Unfortunately, we took what we saw at face value.  There were taxi, trucks, etc with signage all over them stating Uber was not allowed in Mexico.  I bought into there message without checking it out.



https://www.uber.com/cities/cancun/

I think the signs are meant by taxi drivers to dissuade tourists from using Uber.  Apparently it's pretty effective.


----------



## dioxide45

Ty1on said:


> You don't have to rent for all 14 days.


True. We were originally hoping that we could get it for all 17 days to also save the cost of roundtrip transfers. However, we may just rent for the one day we drive to Tulum. However, all things I have read about Tulum, is that the cops there are worse for pulling over unsuspecting tourists than other places like Playa del Carmen and Cancun.


----------



## elleny76

bobpark56 said:


> We, too, endorse USA Transfers...and also Canada transfers. Our experience suggests that the vehicles are a bit newer and nicer at Canada Transfers.


USA transfers for us! $57 roundtrip Airport -Cancun   Cancun-airport   Just on time, no problems at all. Our CC got charged when we got in the van (private van ). We will travel with them again and again. Thanks Tugbbs friends for this awesome advice in transportation.


----------



## SMHarman

Ty1on said:


> https://www.uber.com/cities/cancun/
> 
> I think the signs are meant by taxi drivers to dissuade tourists from using Uber.  Apparently it's pretty effective.


And $10 for 4 from the airport to the hotel!


----------



## Ty1on

SMHarman said:


> And $10 for 4 from the airport to the hotel!



Wow!  I was referring to the propoganda, but I agree that rideshare in general is effective and inexpensive.


----------



## r1lee

SMHarman said:


> And $10 for 4 from the airport to the hotel!




Not worried about questionable über drivers?  My concern is safety.


----------



## SMHarman

r1lee said:


> Not worried about questionable über drivers?  My concern is safety.


Yup,  the taxis are soooo much safer


----------



## r1lee

SMHarman said:


> Yup,  the taxis are soooo much safer



Asking a question, my first time being down there so an honest answer would be appreciated. I guess I can take your sarcastic remark that uber is just as safe as taxi's than.


----------



## blondietink

From our experience, the taxi drivers are just plain crazy ..... take your life in your hands kind of crazy.  But, not as crazy as the public bus drivers, lol.


----------



## SMHarman

r1lee said:


> Asking a question, my first time being down there so an honest answer would be appreciated. I guess I can take your sarcastic remark that uber is just as safe as taxi's than.


I would think driver training and vehicle quality is equal


----------



## bobpark56

blondietink said:


> From our experience, the taxi drivers are just plain crazy ..... take your life in your hands kind of crazy.  But, not as crazy as the public bus drivers, lol.


We have used the taxis many times. Never had any problems like that.


----------



## maddog497

For us using the public transit was fun.  We don't have any public transit were we live and this is the first time we didn't rent a car.  We didn't find it too crowded, it was cheap, never more than a couple minute wait and never any concern with our safety.

For all you veterans, what kind of trading value does a 2 bedroom lockout have within II?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We took taxis, cheaper than transfer services and were never worried about their driving. That being said other parts of Mexico we have visited on other trips,
we had terrifying taxi drivers. I would not hesitate to use taxis in Cancun.


----------



## maddog497

Can you bank your weeks with Lagunamar?  I think I read that you can't? 

I thought this was a given but I don't know what I don't know, lol.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

maddog497 said:


> Can you bank your weeks with Lagunamar?  I think I read that you can't?
> 
> I thought this was a given but I don't know what I don't know, lol.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Bank where. It's a voluntary resort so a resale buyer can't participate in the vista's vacation network. 

They can be banked into interval though.


----------



## maddog497

SMHarman said:


> Bank where. It's a voluntary resort so a resale buyer can't participate in the vista's vacation network.
> 
> They can be banked into interval though.



Sorry I guess I didn't explain myself well.

We had a timeshare with Westgate and you could "bank" them for up to 2 years if you didn't want to use them in the calendar year.  There was a fee for then making the new reservation with a banked week.

I understand that a resale would not allow us to use time from Lagunamar anywhere else (without using interval) but if we couldn't use our week could we "bank" it and use it the next year?


----------



## dioxide45

You can bank (deposit) them in to Interval Internatyional. The deposit is good for two years beyond the checkin date. There is no internal exchange system here. I don't know if that is what Westgate has or if they are just using II too.


----------



## SMHarman

maddog497 said:


> Sorry I guess I didn't explain myself well.
> 
> We had a timeshare with Westgate and you could "bank" them for up to 2 years if you didn't want to use them in the calendar year.  There was a fee for then making the new reservation with a banked week.
> 
> I understand that a resale would not allow us to use time from Lagunamar anywhere else (without using interval) but if we couldn't use our week could we "bank" it and use it the next year?


There is a sticky at the top that talks about this. 

If you are a resale voluntary and can't use you rent it out or bank in interval. 

If you are a mandatory you bank the points that the week is equal and then have 3 years to use them at 8 months not the 12 month resort owner owned year window.


----------



## maddog497

dioxide45 said:


> You can bank (deposit) them in to Interval Internatyional. The deposit is good for two years beyond the checkin date. There is no internal exchange system here. I don't know if that is what Westgate has or if they are just using II too.


Westgate uses their own internal system for banking.  

Just trying to get all information before committing to purchase.

Thanks for the help and patience.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Does anyone know the days that they hold the special themed buffets at Oceano and their prices? Perhaps we could crowd source this information. Here is all I know or think I know from experience and reading other posts

Breakfast - Daily $400
Mexican Fiesta Buffet - Monday $400
Steak Night - Wednesday $600
Asian Night - Friday $400

I will come back and update with confirmed information or re-post if after the 48 hour edit deadline.


----------



## canesfan

When we were there last November, the Italian night was eliminated. I can't recall the pricing, we didn't participate in any that trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> Does anyone know the days that they hold the special themed buffets at Oceano and their prices? Perhaps we could crowd source this information. Here is all I know or think I know from experience and reading other posts
> 
> Breakfast - Daily $280
> Mexican Fiesta Buffet - Mondays $400
> Italian Night - DDDD $???
> Steak Night - DDDD $800
> 
> I will come back and update with confirmed information or re-post if after the 48 hour edit deadline.


I'll look up the prices and get back to you. This is the current 'nights' as of yesterday check in.


----------



## dioxide45

SMHarman said:


> I'll look up the prices and get back to you. This is the current 'nights' as of yesterday check in.


Awesome, Thanks. I think I have captured the prices, but would prefer confirmation from someone on the ground


----------



## bobpark56

dioxide45 said:


> Does anyone know the days that they hold the special themed buffets at Oceano and their prices? Perhaps we could crowd source this information. Here is all I know or think I know from experience and reading other posts
> 
> Breakfast - Daily $400
> Mexican Fiesta Buffet - Monday $400
> Steak Night - Wednesday $600
> Asian Night - Friday $400
> 
> I will come back and update with confirmed information or re-post if after the 48 hour edit deadline.


Owners get a 20% discount on the breakfast buffets (also on a la carte dining...except for drinks). My understanding is that there are no discounts for the theme nights. FWIW, the pricing shown is in Pesos, not $US.


----------



## dioxide45

bobpark56 said:


> Owners get a 20% discount on the breakfast buffets (also on a la carte dining...except for drinks). My understanding is that there are no discounts for the theme nights. FWIW, the pricing shown is in Pesos, not $US.


Does the discount apply to only Lagunamar owners? I recall being given a discount card by the concierge on both of our prior visits as exchgers and not even Vistana owners. We always used it at Duna and Viento. It was pointed out to us in the past that it didn't apply to the evening themed nights, but it seems we qualified even though we weren't owners, but were staying on owner weeks (via exchange). Perhaps the discount doesn't apply to those staying on cash stays?


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> Does the discount apply to only Lagunamar owners? I recall being given a discount card by the concierge on both of our prior visits as exchgers and not even Vistana owners. We always used it at Duna and Viento. It was pointed out to us in the past that it didn't apply to the evening themed nights, but it seems we qualified even though we weren't owners, but were staying on owner weeks (via exchange). Perhaps the discount doesn't apply to those staying on cash stays?


We own at WKV and get the discount.


----------



## mariawolf

A few last minute questions before we leave in a week==type of coffee maker==I plan to bring coffee already in a filter. How long is the drive to the resort--I plan to reserve one of the recommended ones on here. Is there a little store on site to buy like cream? Due to my husbands illness not sure he can even walk daily over to the mall for dinner--are there enough options at the resort. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## SMHarman

mariawolf said:


> A few last minute questions before we leave in a week==type of coffee maker==I plan to bring coffee already in a filter. How long is the drive to the resort--I plan to reserve one of the recommended ones on here. Is there a little store on site to buy like cream? Due to my husbands illness not sure he can even walk daily over to the mall for dinner--are there enough options at the resort. Thanks everyone for your help!



The machine had a flat filter base and a reusable filter if not using their coffee packs.  The resort provides two coffee things decaf and caf for day one. 

Drive to resort is about 20 km 20 mins. 

Little store with ice cream and all the basics. Carbs, pasta, rice - Fruit and Vegetables and Meats eggs sauces.   Pretty well stocked these days. 

Also inflatables, booze, mixers, branded clothing. 

Resort has enough options for dinner. There is a post a few above on the restaurant theme nights that vary the evening menu.  Main restaurant is in building 7 base.

Also pool bar and restaurant (at the two different pools) and sports bar (building 11).  You can eat on resort with enough variety. But I would recommend getting off resort a few times though.


----------



## SMHarman

I'm here until Sunday. Any questions.   

No I'm not taking a update 

The owner gift is a bag that is grey for owner and purple for elite owner. Amazed at the number of purple bags keeping the Vistana cashflow humming.


----------



## dsmrp

SMHarman said:


> I'm here until Sunday. Any questions.
> 
> No I'm not taking a update
> 
> The owner gift is a bag that is grey for owner and purple for elite owner. Amazed at the number of purple bags keeping the Vistana cashflow humming.



Hi smharmon,
What bldg were you assigned? And is resort full up? Just curious as I have star options reservation in March...Tho any bldg will be fine.

Did you drive to Chichen Itza? We will have 4 in our group, so theoretically a car makes sense, but not based on what I've read about the roads and other drivers.

Until VSE changes the levels, DH and I are lowly 3* from requalification. And some might have been grandfathered in when Starwood bought their resorts. So I,'m not as surprised at the #of purple bags representing old past income rather than new income to VSE. Probably part of the reason they're instituting new fees 

Anyway, hope you have a great time for remainder of your stay there, and few hassles at the airports .


----------



## SMHarman

dsmrp said:


> Hi smharmon,
> What bldg were you assigned? And is resort full up? Just curious as I have star options reservation in March...Tho any bldg will be fine.
> 
> Did you drive to Chichen Itza? We will have 4 in our group, so theoretically a car makes sense, but not based on what I've read about the roads and other drivers.
> 
> Until VSE changes the levels, DH and I are lowly 3* from requalification. And some might have been grandfathered in when Starwood bought their resorts. So I,'m not as surprised at the #of purple bags representing old past income rather than new income to VSE. Probably part of the reason they're instituting new fees
> 
> Anyway, hope you have a great time for remainder of your stay there, and few hassles at the airports .



We asked for building 9 high floor. They said they cannot guarantee either.  We got building 9 floor 3. It's above the tree line so we are happy with how our request panned out. 

I've never been here in school holidays. Someday it feels full others not. 

I drove to Chichin Itza. Will make a full post on that on my return but Google maps nav is great and I'd say go for it.


----------



## mariawolf

Another question==as owners at Harborside we are used to gratuity and now VAT being added to every bill. Does gratuity get added to everything and if not what is the custom in Mexico for tips.


----------



## elleny76

mariawolf said:


> Another question==as owners at Harborside we are used to gratuity and now VAT being added to every bill. Does gratuity get added to everything and if not what is the custom in Mexico for tips.


We just went the first week of January and we gave tips to the employee directly. I don't remember being added to the bill but I didn't really check. We tip $10 to our bartender/waiter at the end of the day while in the pool for drinks/snacks. $1 to the guys out front helping with taxis. $1 tip for each taxi we got. We used dollars all the time. We brought $300 all in $10-$1. We never changed to pesos. We love Lagunamar!


----------



## SMHarman

mariawolf said:


> Another question==as owners at Harborside we are used to gratuity and now VAT being added to every bill. Does gratuity get added to everything and if not what is the custom in Mexico for tips.


The price on the menu is the price on the bill as presented. 

That said remember your 20% off food card from the concierge. 

There is room for the tip on the room charge check. I've been adding 15%

Vat like Europe is baked in to the presented price. Not the tax approach of America and the Bahamas

Pesos are more helpful outside the resort. Paying in dollars cash gets a bad exchange rate. Tipping is preferred in Peso for the same reason. They get the same rate. Possible worse due to small denominations. 

You give them a dollar. Think they got 20-21 Peso. They actually get 18-19. 

For those that search for fee free atm and are cautious with spending that's quite a haircut.


----------



## bobpark56

Prices at the on-site store are high...higher than they need to be, in my opinion. Overall, expect to pay on the order of twice what you would at Soriana or La Europea (some things more, a few a bit less than twice). Bottled water, as I recall was more that 3 times as high, and the wine and liquor prices were scary. We bring a backpack as a carry-on and use it to lug things back from Soriana or Chedraui. I have seen folks take their roll-ons to the store and use them to trundle things home with. Your portal to portal time to Soriana is about 10 minutes. For Chedraui (bigger store, a bit cheaper pricing than Soriana), you need to take the bus. For those buying liquor or wine, Sunday seems to be discount day at Soriana...at least in January. Oh, yes...for those who wish to use a bank ATM, there is a Santander Bank with 2 ATMs just behind the left rear corner of Kukulcan Plaza. ATM fees were less than $1.50 in January.


----------



## blondietink

We used the little free standing exchange store in the La Isla mall to exchange money.  Seemed to have the best exchange rate of anybody.  Also please remember that the grocery store baggers do not get paid by the store, they work for tips only.  There is also a liquor store across the road south of the La Isla mall.


----------



## mariawolf

Thanks--since it is just the two of us on this trip plan to just bring some cereal for breakfast, coffee and snack bars so will mostly eat there or across street. Do we need to ask for that discount coupon==please tell me we don't have to do owners update to get it==or is it automatic? Again thanks for all the responses as we haven't been to Cancun in probably 20+ years--pretty sure it was before we bought at Harborside 16 years ago~


----------



## SandyPGravel

We received our resort discount card at check in.  We received a discount coupon for restaurants in the mall, from our concierge meeting.  (Never did an update.)  Asked the concierge desk for more coupons when we used up the one we were given initially.


----------



## SMHarman

mariawolf said:


> Thanks--since it is just the two of us on this trip plan to just bring some cereal for breakfast, coffee and snack bars so will mostly eat there or across street. Do we need to ask for that discount coupon==please tell me we don't have to do owners update to get it==or is it automatic? Again thanks for all the responses as we haven't been to Cancun in probably 20+ years--pretty sure it was before we bought at Harborside 16 years ago~


You need to say hi to concierge but no need for an owner update.


----------



## Bierhund

The 20% coupon comes from the concierge.  In December they gave us bracelets because they said the cardboard coupons did not survive the swim-up bar.  If you forget either the coupon or the bracelet, just tell the server that you are an owner (that's what the concierge told us).  They are pretty laid back down there, and no one makes a fuss about much.  The staff is good at what they do, and it won't take them long to recognize you.


----------



## mariawolf

Sorry two more questions--leaving in 5 days!
How many devices can be used on free wifi? (almost $160 a week at Harborside 
and 4 device limit)
Probably won't be honored but asked for a villa close to elevator due to the fatigue my husband has from cancer--would being close to elevator mean easier access to grounds/pools?
Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

mariawolf said:


> Sorry two more questions--leaving in 5 days!
> How many devices can be used on free wifi? (almost $160 a week at Harborside
> and 4 device limit)
> Probably won't be honored but asked for a villa close to elevator due to the fatigue my husband has from cancer--would being close to elevator mean easier access to grounds/pools?
> Thanks!


All of the elevators go to the ground floor and there are lots of ramps. Some areas may be further away from where you may want to hang out. Buildings 100 through 600 may be a further walk to most areas around the pool areas where the action tends to be.


----------



## SMHarman

mariawolf said:


> Sorry two more questions--leaving in 5 days!
> How many devices can be used on free wifi? (almost $160 a week at Harborside
> and 4 device limit)
> Probably won't be honored but asked for a villa close to elevator due to the fatigue my husband has from cancer--would being close to elevator mean easier access to grounds/pools?
> Thanks!



I did not hit a limit. 3 tablets, 3 phones, one laptop. 

It's Ruckus WiFi now. Rock solid though naturally slows in the evenings.

No building is far from the pool. 4-6 are the furthest and near the water features. 

Partly that location question also leads to where do you want to be. The smaller quieter zero entry pool (14-9)  or the bigger pools with the entertainment (9-5) or the other side of that pool (5-1).


----------



## mariawolf

probably the zero entry and maybe closest to walk across street to mall.............


----------



## SMHarman

mariawolf said:


> probably the zero entry and maybe closest to walk across street to mall.............


10-12 will work well there. That keeps you between the two. 13-14 are a walk from everything.


----------



## maddog497

Just booked 2 weeks this fall. Can't wait to get back there. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariawolf

bummer had to cancel as husband ended up in hospital last night
Had to pay to cancel and now stuck with only a 60 day reservation too


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

mariawolf said:


> bummer had to cancel as husband ended up in hospital last night
> Had to pay to cancel and now stuck with only a 60 day reservation too


So sorry to hear that. Hope he is better soon


----------



## SandyPGravel

mariawolf said:


> bummer had to cancel as husband ended up in hospital last night
> Had to pay to cancel and now stuck with only a 60 day reservation too



When you called OS to cancel did you mention it was a medical reason that you had to cancel?  I have read that other people have been able to cancel without the 60 day restriction, that OS has compassion.  Granted I do not have first hand experience with this, but it is worth a shot.  Even if you had to get a letter from your husband's physician, it would be worth it.  Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## SMHarman

SandyPGravel said:


> When you called OS to cancel did you mention it was a medical reason that you had to cancel?  I have read that other people have been able to cancel without the 60 day restriction, that OS has compassion.  Granted I do not have first hand experience with this, but it is worth a shot.  Even if you had to get a letter from your husband's physician, it would be worth it.  Hope he recovers soon.


We had that for a funeral.  Our friends who were joining us in the Studio had her mother pass. They returned the points unrestricted. 

It's worth asking.


----------



## mariawolf

Thanks everyone I was going to start a post asking that questions. My husband has pancreatic cancer so the last 2 1/2 years have been tough==when I made these reservations he was doing well. Literally two day ago--we were to leave today--he spiked a high fever and almost convulsion type chills so called 911 and he has some sort of infection===waiting for blood cultures to come back.


----------



## Palmtreelady1

Can you see the cruise ships from the hotel? Also, do they have a cashless system at Lagunamar and use the room card for drinks and food etc.? Is gratuity already included as well when you order drinks? We go this Friday and are so excited!


----------



## okwiater

At what point does this become the official Lagunamar thread (similar to the one for WSJ)? 



Palmtreelady1 said:


> Can you see the cruise ships from the hotel? Also, do they have a cashless system at Lagunamar and use the room card for drinks and food etc.? Is gratuity already included as well when you order drinks? We go this Friday and are so excited!



We saw several cruise ships from our room at WLR. They were usually in the distance; you cannot see them in port. And yes, you can charge to the room. Gratuity was not included but the prices were so reasonable -- about half of what you'd expect to pay state-side. We recently went to WLR for the first time and were on a pretty tight budget due to some other financial priorities, and we were pleasantly surprised at how far our dollars stretched.


----------



## SMHarman

Palmtreelady1 said:


> Can you see the cruise ships from the hotel? Also, do they have a cashless system at Lagunamar and use the room card for drinks and food etc.? Is gratuity already included as well when you order drinks? We go this Friday and are so excited!


You can charge to room.  There is room for a tip on the charge. It's not automatic and yes the service staff get the tips.


----------



## dioxide45

Palmtreelady1 said:


> Can you see the cruise ships from the hotel? Also, do they have a cashless system at Lagunamar and use the room card for drinks and food etc.? Is gratuity already included as well when you order drinks? We go this Friday and are so excited!



As mentioned, the cruise ships are way off the coast. You can see them, but no real detail. There is no longer a cruise ship port in Cancun for the large ships they have these days. It is easier to see Cancun at night from the ships than to see the ships from Cancun. A couple years ago we were going past Cancun at night on the Carnival Magic. No one could figure out what all the lights were, many American's international geography isn't that good. I had to tell several people what it was that they could see with all the lights in the distance.



okwiater said:


> At what point does this become the official Lagunamar thread (similar to the one for WSJ)?




I think it is there. I mentioned the same thing back on page 4 in post #90.



SMHarman said:


> You can charge to room.  There is room for a tip on the charge. It's not automatic and yes the service staff get the tips.



No problems tipping to the room. But do take some Pesos or $1 bills down to the pool with you as there will be attendants falling over themselves wanting to help you put towels on your chair or put up your umbrella.


----------



## dsmrp

We'll be going our first time in about 6 weeks!
This might sound odd, but does anyone have a recommendation for a massage therapist at the spa?
Or are they all good? Please PM me if there was someone you particularly liked.

Thanks!


----------



## blondietink

Anybody been to the Costco in Cancun?  If so, was it worth it?  Also, how much would a cab cost to get there?


----------



## SMHarman

blondietink said:


> Anybody been to the Costco in Cancun?  If so, was it worth it?  Also, how much would a cab cost to get there?


Don't know the cab price. I think somewhere earlier on the thread someone posted a photo of the cab price page. 

We use the Selecto Chedraui in the hotel zone. 150 pesos each way. Though pay attention to wines. We bought a demi sec which I would never have expected. And one was corked (not sure I can blame them but returning didn't happen on that compared to my US purchases).  Also the Chablis was meh. 3/7 duffers. 

Selecto Chedraui Cancún Zona Hotelera
https://goo.gl/maps/MKyanFt8nJR2

Depends what you want from Costco over a local supermarket.


----------



## blondietink

SMHarman said:


> Don't know the cab price. I think somewhere earlier on the thread someone posted a photo of the cab price page.
> 
> We use the Selecto Chedraui in the hotel zone. 150 pesos each way. Though pay attention to wines. We bought a demi sec which I would never have expected. And one was corked (not sure I can blame them but returning didn't happen on that compared to my US purchases).  Also the Chablis was meh. 3/7 duffers.
> 
> Selecto Chedraui Cancún Zona Hotelera
> https://goo.gl/maps/MKyanFt8nJR2
> 
> Depends what you want from Costco over a local supermarket.



We aren't wine drinkers so that it out.  Haven't been happy with the meat selection in Cancun supermarkets so was wondering how Costco was.  Also, American style bacon is hard to find.  Was hoping Costco would have a better selection.  We are 4 adults and eat mostly in our villa for breakfast and dinner, so we go through a lot of food.


----------



## dioxide45

I think a round trip to Costco with an hour wait would cost about $40 USD. That is the same as they usually charge to go to Walmart. You can probably take the bus there and a cab back though. Cabs outside the hotel zone tend to cost a lot less than they are inside the zone. I think we might have paid about $15 to come back from Walmart the one time, but I can't remember for sure. Costco isn't very far from Walmart.

Someone did mention earlier in the thread that Costco does tend to have better quality fresh meats. You could also try the new Soriana at the Kulkulcan Plaza 1KM south of Lagunamar. We were originally going to go to Costco and Walmart, but have decided we will probably just go to Soriana. Though we have decided to eat out more now and are okay with something light for breakfast like muffins or bagels. We are only two adults though, and will find out how well this all works out in May.

There is also a fairly large store where you can buy wines and liquors on the opposite side of the street about 0.5KM south of Lagunamar. Looking on Google Maps, I think it was Torre La Europea.


----------



## okwiater

dioxide45 said:


> There is also a fairly large store where you can buy wines and liquors on the opposite side of the street about 0.5KM south of Lagunamar. Looking on Google Maps, I think it was Torre La Europea.



That's correct -- Europea is the place.


----------



## Snowonbeach

Definitely go to Costco for meat. We take the bus to Walmart, walk a few blocks to Costco then a taxi back to Lagunamar. The grocery stores on the strip and the liquor store have everything else you need.


----------



## maddog497

We didn't rent a car for the first time vacationing and it was a non issue.  The buses are there every minute. Only a couple times was the bus so full we had to stand but that was the exception.  Generally it was less than a quarter full.  We took are own canvas shopping bags as they were much easier to carrier and we didn't have to worry about them braking.  

We did miss the bus stop going to Walmart and Costco as you can't see them to get off going in. The street splits just before you have to get off.  Just one of those things you don't know what you don't know.  We noticed quite a few people telling the driver where they wanted off and the driver would announce it when we got there, so that's an easy option as well.

We were going to go the Sam's Club there but we ran out of time that day.

We went to the Plaza Las Américas which isn't very far from Walmart/Costco. 
We got off just before getting to the Walmart stop.  It was a 15 minute walk.  It's a large indoor mall.  We were there for a few hours but could have stayed much longer.


----------



## bobpark56

SMHarman said:


> Don't know the cab price. I think somewhere earlier on the thread someone posted a photo of the cab price page.
> 
> We use the Selecto Chedraui in the hotel zone. 150 pesos each way. Though pay attention to wines. We bought a demi sec which I would never have expected. And one was corked (not sure I can blame them but returning didn't happen on that compared to my US purchases).  Also the Chablis was meh. 3/7 duffers.
> 
> Selecto Chedraui Cancún Zona Hotelera
> https://goo.gl/maps/MKyanFt8nJR2
> 
> Depends what you want from Costco over a local supermarket.



WLR to Chedraui is 10.05 pesos by bus...so 21 pesos round trip.


----------



## SMHarman

bobpark56 said:


> WLR to Chedraui is 10.05 pesos by bus...so 21 pesos round trip.


Pretty much everywhere is 10.5 pesos. 

We went by bus. Returned by cab. Too many bags and small children.


----------



## canesfan

For a Spa check out the Gem Spa at Grand Fiesta America. The Spa at WLR isn't much to write home about. I haven't done a massage there. My friend did a manicure there and said it was fine but hotel pricey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink

We did most of our shopping at Soriona the last trip, but I wasn't happy with the meat selection.  The chicken was OK, but the meats weren't great looking. That's why I wanted to try out Costco.  Also like the liquor store across the street on the way to/from Soriona.


----------



## dsmrp

canesfan said:


> For a Spa check out the Gem Spa at Grand Fiesta America. The Spa at WLR isn't much to write home about. I haven't done a massage there. My friend did a manicure there and said it was fine but hotel pricey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, will check it out!


----------



## elleny76

Snowonbeach said:


> Definitely go to Costco for meat. We take the bus to Walmart, walk a few blocks to Costco then a taxi back to Lagunamar. The grocery stores on the strip and the liquor store have everything else you need.


Do we need the Costco membership in Cancun?  We use Sam's  club only   thanks


----------



## blondietink

Yes, I believe you will probably need their membership to get in.  However, here in the US I know you can get in without a membership if you have a Costco gift card to use.


----------



## LJT

First visit to WLR and we love it!  We are so impressed.  Have a great room in Bldg 9 7th floor.  Amazing view.  It is windy but beautiful. Staff has been wonderful so far.  Had dinner at Fish Fritanga and enjoyed it.  So glad I took Tuggers advice to come here.  Closer and cheaper than Maui - although we will be there in June!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## maddog497

I vote we remove this thread!  

There is way to many positive posts! 

The more it gets bragged about the more popular it will become.   Then we will have a harder time getting weeks there!!

Who's with me!

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

maddog497 said:


> I vote we remove this thread!
> 
> There is way to many positive posts!
> 
> The more it gets bragged about the more popular it will become.   Then we will have a harder time getting weeks there!!
> 
> Who's with me!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Yeah, we need to have this whole thread deleted and a new one started talking about how the place is just a dump.


----------



## maddog497

dioxide45 said:


> Yeah, we need to have this whole thread deleted and a new one started talking about how the place is just a dump.


Pretty sure your to blame for most of this!

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

maddog497 said:


> Pretty sure your to blame for most of this!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Hay, I didn't start this thing


----------



## LJT

Sorry if I was too positive!   I'll stop sending pics to folks back home and won't post on Facebook either!  We can keep it a TUG secret!  See you all on the beach!


----------



## maddog497

LJT said:


> Sorry if I was too positive!   I'll stop sending pics to folks back home and won't post on Facebook either!  We can keep it a TUG secret!  See you all on the beach!


That sounds more like it!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## SMHarman

LJT said:


> Sorry if I was too positive!   I'll stop sending pics to folks back home and won't post on Facebook either!  We can keep it a TUG secret!  See you all on the beach!


Vacation what vacation?


----------



## dsmrp

How about a private forum for the positive TS reviews?


----------



## RLS50

Lagunamar is one of the worst places we have ever visited.   People should avoid at all costs.  Pools are small, rooms are tired, and the beach is ugly.


----------



## vacationtime1

Maintenance is terrible.  Every seat at the swim-up bar was wet.

And the restaurants are too inexpensive.


----------



## Snowonbeach

blondietink said:


> Yes, I believe you will probably need their membership to get in.  However, here in the US I know you can get in without a membership if you have a Costco gift card to use.


----------



## Snowonbeach

I think we've always used our membership card at Costco to get in. I don't know which credit cards they take now with Canada switching to MasterCard and the US to VISA.


----------



## dioxide45

Snowonbeach said:


> I think we've always used our membership card at Costco to get in. I don't know which credit cards they take now with Canada switching to MasterCard and the US to VISA.


Some information here. Looks like as of 2014 they accept all different credit cards, but they have a 4% surcharge if you use one.


----------



## dioxide45

Some Photos from Mexican Theme Night at Oceano


----------



## okwiater

We really didn't enjoy our buffet style meal at Oceano. We might try it again when the kids are grown but it's no fun with young kids. You end up constantly sending one adult to fetch food for the entire family of four. Also, the patio furniture is really lightweight and unstable; just the slightest disturbance on one end of the table can easily upset a wine glass on the other.


----------



## gnipgnop

Oh you guys are terrible!!!  Cancelling our first trip to Lagunamar because of all the negative responses.    NOT!!  lol


----------



## dioxide45

gnipgnop said:


> Oh you guys are terrible!!!  Cancelling our first trip to Lagunamar because of all the negative responses.    NOT!!  lol


No no. You need to listen to us, the oh wise ones. You must cancel. Lagunamar isn't worth the trip.


----------



## maddog497

dioxide45 said:


> No no. You need to listen to us, the oh wise ones. You must cancel. Lagunamar isn't worth the trip.



If they would just read all the posts!!!  There is one on here about all the chair hogging going on!  Another post stating the pools are all going to be closed or at least the ones that are worth being at!  
I won't even get started on the thread with all the high pressure sales people.

It was good while it lasted but we need people to try other less popular places to find our next new best place to visit!


----------



## elleny76

blondietink said:


> Yes, I believe you will probably need their membership to get in.  However, here in the US I know you can get in without a membership if you have a Costco gift card to use.


Great Idea.. Will get a GC and will try next time  thanks


----------



## elleny76

LJT said:


> First visit to WLR and we love it!  We are so impressed.  Have a great room in Bldg 9 7th floor.  Amazing view.  It is windy but beautiful. Staff has been wonderful so far.  Had dinner at Fish Fritanga and enjoyed it.  So glad I took Tuggers advice to come here.  Closer and cheaper than Maui - although we will be there in June!  Thanks everyone!


The only problem I have with the wind is when you are closing your room door.. Very dangerous if you are not careful. Please keep kids away from the door when closing.


----------



## SMHarman

elleny76 said:


> The only problem I have with the wind is when you are closing your room door.. Very dangerous if you are not careful. Please keep kids away from the door when closing.


Since our first visit 5 years ago they have definitely done something to the door closers to stop them slamming.

But even so, yours are wise words.

And another reason not to visit Lagunamar. Wet swim up bar seats, friendly staff, great housekeeping. Stay away.


----------



## dioxide45

elleny76 said:


> Great Idea.. Will get a GC and will try next time  thanks


You may need to be careful. Since the GC will be in US$ and you will be shopping in Peso, you are at the mercy of the exchange rate that Costco decides to use. You may also need to confirm if you can even use a US based GC outside the USA.


----------



## elleny76

SMHarman said:


> Since our first visit 5 years ago they have definitely done something to the door closers to stop them slamming.
> 
> But even so, yours are wise words.
> 
> And another reason not to visit Lagunamar. Wet swim up bar seats, friendly staff, great housekeeping. Stay away.



We were there first week of january 2017 , building 5  and did  got scare with that door..lord!  LOL... Sure it will keep me away from WLagunamar....The pools are too big and clean, the bartenders too nice  and fast with the drinks, the food price was so inexpensive. workers too nice, The beach too clean I don't think I will come back anytime soon...LOL


----------



## SandyPGravel

elleny76 said:


> The pools are too big and clean, the bartenders too nice  and fast with the drinks, the food price was so inexpensive. workers too nice, The beach too clean I don't think I will come back anytime soon...LOL



Another reason to stay away- how the resort/staff treats guests....Tell all your friends to stay away, head to another resort.


----------



## elleny76

SandyPGravel said:


> Another reason to stay away- how the resort/staff treats guests....Tell all your friends to stay away, head to another resort.View attachment 3383 View attachment 3384


Oh no..Thats being toooo Nice.. No way never ever will come back to that awesome_friendly resort.


----------



## GregT

All,

This is an interesting thread and really piques my interest on Lagunamar.  Thanks for keeping it current and I hope it becomes the official Lagunamar thread!

A few questions, if I could:

1) I note that there are a number of restaurants that are easy walking distance, are these primarily mexican food, or are there steak-houses/other types too?  Are they truly across the street?
2) How safe is the beach in front of Lagunamar?
3) Does the sand get blistering hot there?
4) For the January/February/March traveler, can you contrast the humidity and bug situation with other Caribbean islands?

Thanks again to all, it sounds like a terrific property!

Best,

Greg


----------



## SMHarman

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> A few questions, if I could:
> 
> 1) I note that there are a number of restaurants that are easy walking distance, are these primarily mexican food, or are there steak-houses/other types too?  Are they truly across the street?
> 2) How safe is the beach in front of Lagunamar?
> 3) Does the sand get blistering hot there?
> 4) For the January/February/March traveler, can you contrast the humidity and bug situation with other Caribbean islands?
> 
> Thanks again to all, it sounds like a terrific property!


1. Bad Gringo Mexican food. That's all you got.
2. Dangerous. Full of bad hombres.
3. Big League blistering hot.  Very Bad.
4. They've got the best bugs, really great bugs. 



GregT said:


> All,
> 
> A few questions, if I could:
> 
> 1) I note that there are a number of restaurants that are easy walking distance, are these primarily mexican food, or are there steak-houses/other types too?  Are they truly across the street?
> 2) How safe is the beach in front of Lagunamar?
> 3) Does the sand get blistering hot there?
> 4) For the January/February/March traveler, can you contrast the humidity and bug situation with other Caribbean islands?
> 
> Thanks again to all, it sounds like a terrific property!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


1. There is all sorts. Ruth's Chris and other US steak and a decent variety of others. Porfino (upscale Mexican)across the road from the RC and Puerto Madero (Argentinian)  and Harrys Grill (more steak) and Thai (Thai) and elefanta (Indian) and lorenzillo (seafood) and bubba Gump (help me out here) and crab house and Lime 1205 (Peruvian)

And that's just in the hotel zone. 

3. Sand does not get too hot to walk on in winter. Not sure about summer.   Is the beach dangerous. The surf can be rough, but beyond that it is a safe beach. 

4.  Bugs. Those breezy days that also result in the rough surf result in minimal bugs. It's in the CDC list of risk areas but at the pool, beach and even inland at Chichen Itza we had no repellant on and no bites this trip.


----------



## bobpark56

maddog497 said:


> If they would just read all the posts!!!  There is one on here about all the chair hogging going on!  Another post stating the pools are all going to be closed or at least the ones that are worth being at!
> I won't even get started on the thread with all the high pressure sales people.
> 
> It was good while it lasted but we need people to try other less popular places to find our next new best place to visit!



Lagunamar now has strict rules agains chair hogging...and they appear to be being enforced.


----------



## maddog497

bobpark56 said:


> Lagunamar now has strict rules agains chair hogging...and they appear be being enforced.


I was trying to be funny.  The chair hog thread was in regards to another post.

We had zero issues with the chairs in November.  There were some people saving chairs early in the morning but there were many left open for use.


----------



## cubigbird

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> This is an interesting thread and really piques my interest on Lagunamar.  Thanks for keeping it current and I hope it becomes the official Lagunamar thread!
> 
> A few questions, if I could:
> 
> 1) I note that there are a number of restaurants that are easy walking distance, are these primarily mexican food, or are there steak-houses/other types too?  Are they truly across the street?
> 2) How safe is the beach in front of Lagunamar?
> 3) Does the sand get blistering hot there?
> 4) For the January/February/March traveler, can you contrast the humidity and bug situation with other Caribbean islands?
> 
> Thanks again to all, it sounds like a terrific property!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg




For restaurants, La Distilleria is one of our favorites.  They tend to be pricey but VERY good.  I always eat their Molcajete.  Also we stumbled upon the Surfing Burrito and they are very reasonably priced with great food and is usually quick.  There is also Casa de Tequila over by the Selecto Chedraui.  They have a great patio where you can sit out on a warm evening and enjoy the food & drink.  Their margaritas are good. Another good place is Tacun with rajas tacos.  If you are willing to venture out, hit up the taco stands in the Parque de Palapas in downtown Cancun.  It's where the locals go and there is a nice playground for kids.  The food is cheap, priced for the locals (not tourists) and way yummy.  I've not had any problem with any of the fruits or veggies, but be careful.

I know there has been a lot of sarcasm above but on a serious note, I'd stay away from La Isla as that has everything you can get in the US - Chili's, Hooters, Starbucks, McD's etc.  Why go to Cancun and eat there???  No way.....total tourist trap.

The rest of your questions were really answered above.


----------



## bobpark56

cubigbird said:


> I know there has been a lot of sarcasm above but on a serious note, I'd stay away from La Isla as that has everything you can get in the US - Chili's, Hooters, Starbucks, McD's etc.  Why go to Cancun and eat there???  No way.....total tourist trap.



This is a bit too strong an opinion. El Jugo de Limon is one of our favorite spots for breakfast. Not bad for lunch, either. Next door to (and part of) the aquarium. Watch the dolphins while you dine.


----------



## dioxide45

bobpark56 said:


> This is a bit too strong an opinion. El Jugo de Limon is one of our favorite spots for breakfast. Not bad for lunch, either. Next door to (and part of) the aquarium. Watch the dolphins while you dine.


I would agree. The same could be said for much of the Cancun Hotel Zone; Hard Rock Cafe, Sinor Frogs, Margaritaville, Outback Steakhouse. While you may not be able to find all those at home, many could be considered a tourist trap. There are certainly options at La Isla that you can not find at home. I also don't think there is  full blown McDonald's at La Isla. I think they may just sell beverages, sundaes and fries. Something you find in several places around Cancun. They have one at the Ado Bus Station.


----------



## maddog497

One of our memorable days from our visit was sitting on the patio of the Hard Rock, enjoying some dessert listening to the music.  We were the only ones on the patio. Late afternoon, no rush and just enjoying the view. 



Sent from my Le X522 using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink

Regarding the sand  ...... it is surprisingly cool on the feet, even when it is blistering hot and sunny.


----------



## cubigbird

bobpark56 said:


> This is a bit too strong an opinion. El Jugo de Limon is one of our favorite spots for breakfast. Not bad for lunch, either. Next door to (and part of) the aquarium. Watch the dolphins while you dine.



YMMV.  It's all in the eye of the beholder.  There are a lot of restaurant "gems" if you wander into town, and even Isla Mujeres that are very cost effective.


----------



## dioxide45

SMHarman said:


> I drove to Chichin Itza. Will make a full post on that on my return but Google maps nav is great and I'd say go for it.


Really hoping you post some details about your drive to Chichen Itza. Wondering how much the toll roads are now. We are considering renting a car for a single day in the middle of our 13 nights to head to either Chichen Itza or Ek Balam. What I have read so far is that the drive is pretty easy if not very boring. Last details I have is that there are two tolls, the first one there being $241 Peso and the second being $59 Peso if you continue on to Chichen Itza.


----------



## suzannesimon

cubigbird said:


> YMMV.  It's all in the eye of the beholder.  There are a lot of restaurant "gems" if you wander into town, and even Isla Mujeres that are very cost effective.




We were at Lagunamar for Christmas.  We loved La Disteleria and Limoncello.  We never saw a bug.  The resort has pool attendants who tuck the towels in your chairs for you and move them where you want.  They have a 45-minute rule for an unattended chair.  At 30 minutes, the attendant puts an elastic band around the chair and at 45 minutes everything comes off the chair.  It didn't appear to be enforced when there were chairs available, which was fine with me.


----------



## dsmrp

dioxide45 said:


> Really hoping you post some details about your drive to Chichen Itza. Wondering how much the toll roads are now. We are considering renting a car for a single day in the middle of our 13 nights to head to either Chichen Itza or Ek Balam. What I have read so far is that the drive is pretty easy if not very boring. Last details I have is that there are two tolls, the first one there being $241 Peso and the second being $59 Peso if you continue on to Chichen Itza.



Yes SMHarmon, I'd be interested in hearing about your Chichen Itza drive too. Thanks!
We'll be 5 in our group and while I'm not worried about DH and his friend driving, I'm worried about the other drivers who for example, might interpret Stop signs as a suggestion to roll thru  rather than as an imperative to stop. Or think it's okay to pass on blind curves at highway speeds. This is how they drove in Crete.


----------



## r1lee

Question, how much are members bringing down in USD?   I usually just use my credit card.

We will be eating out a few days during the week and won't really be buying much.


----------



## SMHarman

r1lee said:


> Question, how much are members bringing down in USD?   I usually just use my credit card.
> 
> We will be eating out a few days during the week and won't really be buying much.


Cash for the USA transfers transfer.

$50 in singles.


----------



## canesfan

Not much. You definitely don't get a value when using USD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

r1lee said:


> Question, how much are members bringing down in USD?   I usually just use my credit card.
> 
> We will be eating out a few days during the week and won't really be buying much.


Here are a couple of threads on where, when and how to get Pesos.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/buying-foreign-currency.251346/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/any-benefit-to-getting-pesos-for-use-in-cabo.249814/

As for USD, we will only take enough for the airport transfers plus perhaps a little extra. We exchanged for some Pesos at our bank so we have some when we hit the ground. We will use credit card and ATMs for the rest.


----------



## cubigbird

I know this has been discussed before recently, but I'm still perplexed at the ZERO availability during WLR event weeks home resort period this year 2017.  We aren't even 8 months out yet!!!  Mexico is like Orlando, a lot of supply and overbuilt.  I find it hard to believe that there is NOTHING, ZILCH, NADA available at WLR during weeks 51 and week 52.  I own (and use EY) week 51 event week, I'd like to change the reservation to check in one day later.  Can't.  Full.  Really??  There has to be some hold back of inventory and control somewhere.


----------



## dioxide45

cubigbird said:


> I know this has been discussed before recently, but I'm still perplexed at the ZERO availability during WLR event weeks home resort period this year 2017.  We aren't even 8 months out yet!!!  Mexico is like Orlando, a lot of supply and overbuilt.  I find it hard to believe that there is NOTHING, ZILCH, NADA available at WLR during weeks 51 and week 52.  I own (and use EY) week 51 event week, I'd like to change the reservation to check in one day later.  Can't.  Full.  Really??  There has to be some hold back of inventory and control somewhere.


While it is like Orlando, even Orlando is a hard reservation for weeks 51 and 52. I suspect these weeks book up 12 months in advance.


----------



## cubigbird

I tried moving the check in one day at 364 days out prior to check in.  Booked up in less than a day?!?!?!  Essentially it booked up just as fast as Hawaii and WSJ and HRA.


----------



## mjm1

I have enjoyed reading this thread. Thank you all for sharing your insights. We have been to Cancun once, in 2010, and stayed at the Sands. We are thinking of staying at Lagunamar next late April, which sounds like a nice time to be there. Will definitely keep following this thread.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## dsmrp

cubigbird said:


> For restaurants, La Distilleria is one of our favorites.  They tend to be pricey but VERY good.  I always eat their Molcajete.  Also we stumbled upon the Surfing Burrito and they are very reasonably priced with great food and is usually quick.  There is also Casa de Tequila over by the Selecto Chedraui.  They have a great patio where you can sit out on a warm evening and enjoy the food & drink.  Their margaritas are good. Another good place is Tacun with rajas tacos.  If you are willing to venture out, hit up the taco stands in the Parque de Palapas in downtown Cancun.  It's where the locals go and there is a nice playground for kids.  The food is cheap, priced for the locals (not tourists) and way yummy.  I've not had any problem with any of the fruits or veggies, but be careful.
> ...



thanks everyone for the restaurant suggestions.  I've jotted them all down.
We go there in 1.5 weeks, can't wait!!!


----------



## pacman777

Another restaurant suggestion is Puerto Madero for upscale dining. This is one of my favorite all-time restaurants anywhere. You also get a 10% discount on your bill if you show them your WLR key card.


----------



## r1lee

El fish fritango. Omg the tuna sashimi is out of this world. Calamari and octopus cappacio were also good. Prices were amazing.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Agree with above and we also love Captain's Cove, great Karioke in the lounge after dinner and a resident alligator


----------



## GregT

I see the comment about Cancun booking up quickly during Week 51 and 52 - does that happen during Spring Break week too?

We are thinking about Cancun for March 31-April 7 2018 and curious if this would likely be full at 8 months out. 

Any opinions would be appreciated. Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45

Greg, If I remember correctly, spring break time still had availability inside of 8 months. Though I may not have been looking at specific week you were. I would say that it is still a pretty popular week, but with Spring Break being more of a floating week around the country, demand will be spread out a little more. Though I see that your dates are over Easter. Holy week may have higher demand with Americans and Mexican Nationals. Perhaps others with more experience booking those specific weeks can answer.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We are here on an explorer package for spring break so it should be doable.


----------



## cubigbird

I believe explorer package is separate inventory.


----------



## dsmrp

GregT said:


> I see the comment about Cancun booking up quickly during Week 51 and 52 - does that happen during Spring Break week too?
> 
> We are thinking about Cancun for March 31-April 7 2018 and curious if this would likely be full at 8 months out.
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I booked 1 Bdrm premium at exactly 8 months for this year March 25-April 1, and a studio for same dates a couple days later.  I recall looking out of curiosity at availability for the week after, April 1-8, because that is the K-12 spring break in my area.  And there appeared to be pretty good availability.  (week of March 26-April 1 is my son's college spring break, but Easter falls much later this year, April 16).  There were still units available for March 25, about 7 months out.

I agree with Dioxide that Spring break demand is spread out over a few weeks because of different college and K-12 school district calendars.  Still if you know the week you want, I would book at 9 pm Pacific time, at 8 months, to be sure .

Hope this helps.


----------



## GregT

Thank you all for your help here - once we decide, I will try exactly 8 months out (plus one) at 9pm PT. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## malyons

I was successful booking this exact week for 2017 last year at 8 mos out, with no trouble.  Leave in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## blondietink

Only a few weeks left before our visit and I have a grocery question. Love the new grocery stores available near the resort. However, the choice of bacon is severely limited/non existent. Has anyone brought food in their suitcases like we do going to the Bahamas?  Would love to bring some frozen bacon with our family of 4.  Is it allowed or not?


----------



## SeattleJohn2

I don't want to start a new thread so will throw out a couple of questions here. (I've read through this long thread pretty thoroughly and picked up a lot of great advice.) We are staying at Lagunamar starting a week from Sunday. My wife and I have three kids (7 months, 7 yo, 9 yo) so will probably spend a lot of time at the pool and beach but we will also want to venture out one or two days.

1) What is the best way to get from the airport to the resort given that we'll have a young baby. (If possible we don't want to drag the carseat along.) We would be happy to pay extra for a direct trip. I think USA Transfers is the one a lot of people recommend.
2) Is Xcaret worth the trip?  Xel-ha? Xplor?
3) Any restaurants that will have fun stuff for the kids to do? I recall reading about crocs or alligators at one restaurant.

Any other advice for Lagunamar / Cancun with kids?

Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

SeattleJohn2 said:


> 1) What is the best way to get from the airport to the resort given that we'll have a young baby. (If possible we don't want to drag the carseat along.) We would be happy to pay extra for a direct trip. I think USA Transfers is the one a lot of people recommend.


I am only able to really answer this one. I would definitely recommend USA Transfers. You have to prebook. I think you can also request a car seat, though they can't guaranty that they will have it. DO NOT just show up at the airport without transfers prebooked. If you do, someone will certainly take advantage of you.


----------



## SMHarman

SeattleJohn2 said:


> I don't want to start a new thread so will throw out a couple of questions here. (I've read through this long thread pretty thoroughly and picked up a lot of great advice.) We are staying at Lagunamar starting a week from Sunday. My wife and I have three kids (7 months, 7 yo, 9 yo) so will probably spend a lot of time at the pool and beach but we will also want to venture out one or two days.
> 
> 1) What is the best way to get from the airport to the resort given that we'll have a young baby. (If possible we don't want to drag the carseat along.) We would be happy to pay extra for a direct trip. I think USA Transfers is the one a lot of people recommend.
> 2) Is Xcaret worth the trip?  Xel-ha? Xplor?
> 3) Any restaurants that will have fun stuff for the kids to do? I recall reading about crocs or alligators at one restaurant.
> 
> Any other advice for Lagunamar / Cancun with kids?
> 
> Thanks!


1. USA transfers have a kid car seat option in most vans . You tell them when you book. 
2. Not sure it's worth it with a 7 mo in tow but yes it's worth it mm 
3. Jugo has a view of the dolphin pool at the aquarium


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Captain's Cove also has an alligator that shows up each evening. They are very kid friendly there. Beautiful
view, lagoon side tables


----------



## bobpark56

Tucson traveler said:


> Captain's Cove also has an alligator that shows up each evening. They are very kid friendly there. Beautiful
> view, lagoon side tables



Are the alligators kid friendly because kids are more tender?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I was thinking of putting in a II OGS for this resort for fall 2018 thru winter 2019. Do you think this is achieveable ?


----------



## dioxide45

Fall seems to be a pretty easy exchange. There are a ton of Aug through Nov weeks available as getaways right now for 2017. Though some of this availability may be because of pool closures happening this late summer and fall.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

ha ha . OMG, just reread what I wrote. So to clarify, Captain's Cove is kid friendly. We went there for lunch
last week and they had a clown making balloon animals, and had a jumping castle in the lounge. Not sure if that is typical
or it was a special day. The were no alligators around at lunch time . Guess I should proofread my post, you think.


----------



## triangulum33

Hi,
We are staying at Lagunamar in a few weeks and have a couple questions:


Should we rent a car?  We are planning on a Cozumel dive as well as a day exploring Cozumel, a possible trip to Xelha/Xcaret and some dinners in Cancun.
Is Xcaret/Xelha worth the cost and travel time?  We have a 10yo boy and 8yo girl.
Are the owners updates more pushy than the other properties?  Our past experiences in Mexico had somebody trying to hard sell us around every corner.
Any other tips?
Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

triangulum33 said:


> Hi,
> We are staying at Lagunamar in a few weeks and have a couple questions:
> 
> Should we rent a car?  We are planning on a Cozumel dive as well as a day exploring Cozumel, a possible trip to Xelha/Xcaret and some dinners in Cancun.


Renting a car may or may not be a good idea. Realize that Cozumel is an Island and will require a ferry ride. You would probably not want to take a rental over and just either rent a car over there or use taxis to get around. I would think using the ADO Bus to get to Playa del Carmen which will go to the bus station in Playa. It isn't far to the ferry terminal from there.



> Is Xcaret/Xelha worth the cost and travel time?  We have a 10yo boy and 8yo girl.


Can't speak to these as we have been to neither.



> Are the owners updates more pushy than the other properties?  Our past experiences in Mexico had somebody trying to hard sell us around every corner.


We found the presentation at the Lagunamar to be very low pressure. The first time we went they didn't even tell us how much the weeks cost.



> Any other tips?
> Thanks!


The Lagunamar is great. Read up in this thread.


----------



## triangulum33

Dioxide, thanks for the update.  I didnt see that thread in my search and will post any questions there.  

Moderators:  please delete this thread if you feel appropriate.


----------



## dioxide45

triangulum33 said:


> Dioxide, thanks for the update.  I didnt see that thread in my search and will post any questions there.
> 
> Moderators:  please delete this thread if you feel appropriate.


I have requested they merge the threads.


----------



## blondietink

Question ..... do they still give you a bottle of laundry detergent for the washer in the villa?


----------



## SMHarman

triangulum33 said:


> Hi,
> We are staying at Lagunamar in a few weeks and have a couple questions:
> 
> 
> Should we rent a car?  We are planning on a Cozumel dive as well as a day exploring Cozumel, a possible trip to Xelha/Xcaret and some dinners in Cancun.
> Is Xcaret/Xelha worth the cost and travel time?  We have a 10yo boy and 8yo girl.
> Are the owners updates more pushy than the other properties?  Our past experiences in Mexico had somebody trying to hard sell us around every corner.
> Any other tips?
> Thanks!



1. Yes. My post on car rental is long overdue. 
2. Yes
3. Owners updates are low key but why waste your time 
4. It's in this thread


----------



## cubigbird

blondietink said:


> Question ..... do they still give you a bottle of laundry detergent for the washer in the villa?



Yes they still give you one, a decent size one at that.  They also give you dish washer soap as well.


----------



## dsmrp

We're here now, 2nd day, and it's very nice. DH is impressed with connections for TV have HDMI front and center for Roku and other things, compared to other TSs.The larger sizes of dish and laundry detergent is great too.

We signed up for owners update only to get discount on Chichen Itza tour and the $125 credit. DH didn't want to drive.

Weather's great and place is full. My only complaint is the kitchen service for day time is so slow. Both Saturday & Sunday a 45+ min wait for food, ordering at 1:30!

We got a nice villa assignment IMO, bldg 14 top floor. Great view of ocean   & beach. I just requested a high floor.


----------



## triangulum33

Is the water and ice drinkable or do we have to stick with bottled water?

**sorry for the post above (#274).  didnt realize many of those questions had been addressed already.**


----------



## dioxide45

triangulum33 said:


> Is the water and ice drinkable or do we have to stick with bottled water?
> 
> **sorry for the post above (#274).  didnt realize many of those questions had been addressed already.**


Many people drink water in the hotel zone. The big resorts filter their water. However, I would still use bottled water for drinking and making coffee. Ice should be fine as they either use filtered water or the ice is brought in daily and made elsewhere with the same water that ends up in bottles.

I brush my teeth with tap water but always drink bottled water. If we have drinks at the pool, they will certainly have ice and we have had no issues.


----------



## okwiater

We were told at Lagunamar that the resort water was filtered and safe to drink. However, it had a bit of an odd odor so we drank bottled water due to taste rather than health concerns. Used tap for brushing teeth and ice. Ordered and drank icy beverages at other restaurants in the hotel zone. No problems for any of us.


----------



## r1lee

I had a little bit of montezuma's revenge.  Not sure where I got it from though, but thank god my mil brought some probiotic pills that helped a lot.


----------



## blondietink

We have always used the water at Lagunamar for making Kool-aid and other things.  Never had a problem, but then again we are used to well water at home.


----------



## topdog

Are the pool chairs padded at Lagunamar?


----------



## SandyPGravel

topdog said:


> Are the pool chairs padded at Lagunamar?


Yes


----------



## SeattleJohn2

As a couple of others have said, thanks for the recommendations for Lagunamar! We are taking our first trip there next week so having some idea of the do's and don'ts will make our week even better 

A couple of more questions...

Any restaurants that we should look at making reservations? The first week of April will be pretty busy and we don't want to miss out on a great dining experience.

Do timeshare owners have any privileges at the Westin resort just south of Lagunamar? I know people staying at the villas at Kierland can use the hotel amenities (which was great!) but I wasn't sure if this was the case in Cancun.

Has anyone gone to the Wet-n-Wild water park? My kids love water slides and I don't think the one at the Lagunamar is going to do it for them (at least based on the pics).

Thanks again! Love this group


----------



## dioxide45

SeattleJohn2 said:


> Do timeshare owners have any privileges at the Westin resort just south of Lagunamar? I know people staying at the villas at Kierland can use the hotel amenities (which was great!) but I wasn't sure if this was the case in Cancun.



No, you won't have access. They are also doing heavy renovations to convert the hotel to timeshare. It is open, but even if you did have reciprocal privileges, I don't think you would want to go during the renovations.



> Has anyone gone to the Wet-n-Wild water park? My kids love water slides and I don't think the one at the Lagunamar is going to do it for them (at least based on the pics).



We have never been, but I have never seen it very highly rated. I would stick to an ecopark for a day like Xel-Ha.


----------



## SeattleJohn2

GregT said:


> I see the comment about Cancun booking up quickly during Week 51 and 52 - does that happen during Spring Break week too?
> 
> We are thinking about Cancun for March 31-April 7 2018 and curious if this would likely be full at 8 months out.
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



We booked the first week of April about 6 months out. The strange thing was when we first looked, there were only studios available. A couple of weeks later there were 2BR, 1BR and studios available too. I guess the lesson is if you don't see what you want, keep checking!


----------



## blahblah18

At Lagunamar right now, for our first-ever visit. 

Based on the reviews and commentary here, we were incredibly excited to come. 

Now that we're here, I'm disappointed. 

Perhaps it's overwhelmed by massive spring break crowds, but it's just not a great experience. 

Pool chair hogs were out before 7am grabbing as many chairs as they could, then scampering off.  (My rant about that is in the Chair Hog thread.)

Lunch at Viento: an absolute eternity to get food. Then, two of our four entrees were ice cold.  The server was a very nice guy, but - when asked why the delay and unacceptable food - explained that he just brings the food that they give him. 

In the pool, a group of children laughed and giggled as they screamed "build that wall" over and over ... while their Mexican hosts working here just politely ignored it.  Their parents thought it was quite funny, though.  Utterly offensive. 

24 hours in, and it's my only disappointing Vistana/SVN experience to date.  I really hope it improves.


----------



## tinkerbell2

blahblah18 said:


> At Lagunamar right now, for our first-ever visit.
> 
> Based on the reviews and commentary here, we were incredibly excited to come.
> 
> Now that we're here, I'm disappointed.
> 
> Perhaps it's overwhelmed by massive spring break crowds, but it's just not a great experience.
> 
> Pool chair hogs were out before 7am grabbing as many chairs as they could, then scampering off.  (My rant about that is in the Chair Hog thread.)
> 
> Lunch at Viento: an absolute eternity to get food. Then, two of our four entrees were ice cold.  The server was a very nice guy, but - when asked why the delay and unacceptable food - explained that he just brings the food that they give him.
> 
> In the pool, a group of children laughed and giggled as they screamed "build that wall" over and over ... while their Mexican hosts working here just politely ignored it.  Their parents thought it was quite funny, though.  Utterly offensive.
> 
> 24 hours in, and it's my only disappointing Vistana/SVN experience to date.  I really hope it improves.



As I read your post , I am truly surprised and shocked at your overall experience. We own at Lagunamar and usually go in the first week of March ( school break in Canada ) , and during that period the atmosphere is quite the opposite, although chairs were a bit of an issue but the employees were reinforcing their rule and picking up your stuff if the chairs were left unattended too long. 

Try the brunch , & have a Mimosa or 2 to wrap it up : this is a real treat for us and is worth every penny ! 

Hopefully things will improve....

Rina


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

blahblah18 said:


> At Lagunamar right now, for our first-ever visit.
> 
> Based on the reviews and commentary here, we were incredibly excited to come.
> 
> Now that we're here, I'm disappointed.
> 
> Perhaps it's overwhelmed by massive spring break crowds, but it's just not a great experience.
> 
> Pool chair hogs were out before 7am grabbing as many chairs as they could, then scampering off.  (My rant about that is in the Chair Hog thread.)
> 
> Lunch at Viento: an absolute eternity to get food. Then, two of our four entrees were ice cold.  The server was a very nice guy, but - when asked why the delay and unacceptable food - explained that he just brings the food that they give him.
> 
> In the pool, a group of children laughed and giggled as they screamed "build that wall" over and over ... while their Mexican hosts working here just politely ignored it.  Their parents thought it was quite funny, though.  Utterly offensive.
> 
> 24 hours in, and it's my only disappointing Vistana/SVN experience to date.  I really hope it improves.


If you ask an attendant they will happily get you chairs together. We were impressed with how they went above and beyond when we asked them to help. They remembered us and chatted with us every day after. I was initially distressed when we got there the first day and couldn't find chairs but after that 1st day we knew we had help. It is good to keep some tip money in your beach bag. I am impressed with how helpful and friendly staff is and how hard they work. we were there last week .


----------



## dioxide45

blahblah18 said:


> At Lagunamar right now, for our first-ever visit.
> 
> Based on the reviews and commentary here, we were incredibly excited to come.
> 
> Now that we're here, I'm disappointed.
> 
> Perhaps it's overwhelmed by massive spring break crowds, but it's just not a great experience.
> 
> Pool chair hogs were out before 7am grabbing as many chairs as they could, then scampering off.  (My rant about that is in the Chair Hog thread.)
> 
> Lunch at Viento: an absolute eternity to get food. Then, two of our four entrees were ice cold.  The server was a very nice guy, but - when asked why the delay and unacceptable food - explained that he just brings the food that they give him.
> 
> In the pool, a group of children laughed and giggled as they screamed "build that wall" over and over ... while their Mexican hosts working here just politely ignored it.  Their parents thought it was quite funny, though.  Utterly offensive.
> 
> 24 hours in, and it's my only disappointing Vistana/SVN experience to date.  I really hope it improves.


Sorry to hear that your first impression isn't a positive one. I would suspect that spring break is perhaps the reason being the chair hog issue. As noted, ask the staff for help, if you tip them, they will continue to be very helpful throughout your stay. I did read another mention of the delay when ordering food at Viento. Not sure what the cause of that was, Perhaps not enough staff to support it. Have you tried ordering over at the smaller pool. I believe their food comes from Duna. They may be a little faster and the pool may be quieter with fewer unruly kids.

I do agree the kids in the pool are very disrespectful. I certainly wouldn't expect the pool attendants to say anything. Really, unfortunately, other guests need to step up and tell them to knock it off. Or perhaps they can build a wall to keep those kids out of Mexico.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

dioxide45 said:


> Sorry to hear that your first impression isn't a positive one. I would suspect that spring break is perhaps the reason being the chair hog issue. As noted, ask the staff for help, if you tip them, they will continue to be very helpful throughout your stay. I did read another mention of the delay when ordering food at Viento. Not sure what the cause of that was, Perhaps not enough staff to support it. Have you tried ordering over at the smaller pool. I believe their food comes from Duna. They may be a little faster and the pool may be quieter with fewer unruly kids.
> 
> I do agree the kids in the pool are very disrespectful. I certainly wouldn't expect the pool attendants to say anything. Really, unfortunately, other guests need to step up and tell them to knock it off. Or perhaps they can build a wall to keep those kids out of Mexico.


Good point about guests stepping up in a nice way to talk with the kids. We had some spring break college student who were befriended by many of the parents in the pool and spa. Lots of tips on staying safe and watching out for each other. It was  sweet to witness. They were all nice kids .There was a great t shirt at the mall across the street. The front said " Make Cancun great again" The back read " Build a wall and bill Puerto Villarta"


----------



## blahblah18

Good to know that we can get chairs if we ask (and tip) in spite of all of the hogging masses.  Thanks. 

At the end of our pool day today, we both remarked how odd it was that - in spite of lots of pool staff - not a single one stopped at our seats to say hello or ask if we needed anything.  Some (but not all) of the people around us were receiving drinks and food at their chairs.  (We managed fine by self-serving at the bar, but found it odd that not a soul ever checked in with us.). I guess we need to seek them out.  The Pool Concierges also seemed to selectively pick guests to speak with.  We weren't among the chosen ones.  Again, we managed just fine.  It was all just odd and a bit off-putting. 

Perhaps my first impressions have tainted my overall view, but - unlike Kierland or Kaanapali - this just feels like a big, impersonal institution.  And a big institution currently with more guests than it can handle well. 

I know I'm in the vast minority here on this forum, but unfortunately I just don't see us coming back.


----------



## blondietink

Granted, we have never been to Lagunamar when it is busy, such as Spring Break, but I think all you need to do is flag one of the pool waiters or concierges by waving your hand when they are walking near you to get their attention.  When it gets close to happy hour time, usually the waiters will walk around yelling about happy hour starting soon and we get their attention and place an order.  Once they know you want something, they will keep checking back.  Start a conversation and they will remember you.  Heck, when we decided to hang out at the beach instead of the pool and both the pool concierge and waiter saw us at the beach and came out to check on us. Again, we have never been there during a busy time, but have found everybody to be very friendly once they get to know you.


----------



## dsmrp

blahblah18 said:


> At Lagunamar right now, for our first-ever visit.
> 
> Based on the reviews and commentary here, we were incredibly excited to come.
> 
> Now that we're here, I'm disappointed.
> 
> Perhaps it's overwhelmed by massive spring break crowds, but it's just not a great experience.
> 
> Pool chair hogs were out before 7am grabbing as many chairs as they could, then scampering off.  (My rant about that is in the Chair Hog thread.)
> 
> Lunch at Viento: an absolute eternity to get food. Then, two of our four entrees were ice cold.  The server was a very nice guy, but - when asked why the delay and unacceptable food - explained that he just brings the food that they give him.
> 
> In the pool, a group of children laughed and giggled as they screamed "build that wall" over and over ... while their Mexican hosts working here just politely ignored it.  Their parents thought it was quite funny, though.  Utterly offensive.
> 
> 24 hours in, and it's my only disappointing Vistana/SVN experience to date.  I really hope it improves.



Sorry too you're  not having as good experience . We're at WLR now too, and overall  the resort and Cancun hotel zone have been great. DH usually likes where we vacation,  but not enough  to go back cause there's too many places in the world to see and too little time. But he said just yesterday ,  we'll  be back. ...maybe not next year ,  but year after.

I was the one who posted about slow service on 1st day, both at Viento and Duna. However  that was on the weekend ,and the wait staff were attentive ,  but obvious it was  something  inefficient  in the kitchen. On Tuesday per DH, the service at poolside  from Duna was  much better, about 20 min to get food . However about 2 hrs after being served, no check. DH thought since he gave them the room number and discount card, that they'd charge  to the room. Later that day, we got  a phone  msg that he needed to sign the bill, and a server brought the bill up to our villa. DH wanted to put a small tip on the charge , but the waitstaff guy apologized and said no tip.

We do prefer the small pool area over the main pool. My friends  here too, have observed  the pool staff removing chair claimers stuff after about 45 min. This was around 9:30, and the people came back within an hour of the removal. Everything cordial between the staff and guests .  So good to know they are still enforcing the rules.



dioxide45 said:


> Sorry to hear that your first impression isn't a positive one. I would suspect that spring break is perhaps the reason being the chair hog issue. As noted, ask the staff for help, if you tip them, they will continue to be very helpful throughout your stay. I did read another mention of the delay when ordering food at Viento. Not sure what the cause of that was, Perhaps not enough staff to support it. Have you tried ordering over at the smaller pool. I believe their food comes from Duna. They may be a little faster and the pool may be quieter with fewer unruly kids.
> 
> I do agree the kids in the pool are very disrespectful. I certainly wouldn't expect the pool attendants to say anything. Really, unfortunately, other guests need to step up and tell them to knock it off. Or perhaps they can build a wall to keep those kids out of Mexico.



I agree, it's spring break and guest volumes which  are contributing to the delays. We haven't  seen the pool boys coming round to us, mainly cause we go down in late morning  when most chairs are taken. One did try to help DH find a small table, but all were being used, so nothing he could do.

It's discouraging that those kids were disrespectful of their surroundings  and location. But I blame the parents...they're likely the source of what those  kids were yelling. Or maybe parents thought they didn't  need to correct their kids cause they're on vacation  IMO you're never on vacation on being a parent.

DH is usually  careful about talking politics with  strangers , but said he had a good poolside discussion with another guest. He thought it interesting  that by race, age and political party, he and the other guy, defied the usual stereotypes .


----------



## dsmrp

I will try to post later today about our "owner update".


----------



## blondietink

dsmrp said:


> I will try to post later today about our "owner update".



I will be interested to hear what they say, especially since we will be there at the end of April/early May.


----------



## bobpark56

dsmrp said:


> We're here now, 2nd day, and it's very nice. DH is impressed with connections for TV have HDMI front and center for Roku and other things, compared to other TSs.The larger sizes of dish and laundry detergent is great too.
> 
> We signed up for owners update only to get discount on Chichen Itza tour and the $125 credit. DH didn't want to drive.
> 
> Weather's great and place is full. My only complaint is the kitchen service for day time is so slow. Both Saturday & Sunday a 45+ min wait for food, ordering at 1:30!
> 
> We got a nice villa assignment IMO, bldg 14 top floor. Great view of ocean   & beach. I just requested a high floor.


How are the kitchen knives in your unit? Ours, in January, were the cheapest, dullest kitchen knives I have ever found. 
I suggested to the general manager that he give one set to his head chef and one set to his wife and ask them to use those knives for a week. Never heard back from that. Perhaps they are not speaking to him? (My only complaint. All else at WLR was excellent.)


----------



## dsmrp

blondietink said:


> I will be interested to hear what they say, especially since we will be there at the end of April/early May.



They didn't  tell us much, especially  since we said soon in to  the meeting, we weren't  going to buy anything. But we were kept there the whole 90 min anyway, mostly talking about  the salesman's and our children. All in all, it was more persistent than I thought it'd be.

He brought  up once flex options eoy 67,100, for nearly $15K, and about $250+ MF each year. He tried to bring up Hawaii or returning to Lagunamar, but i said i have elderly family to visit in Honolulu each year, and we also have a 3Rd TS on the Big Island. Flex was not something we'd want.

He cut the sales talk short, saying we could finish up early if we gave names and addresses of friends n family to whom VS would send special trial offers to visit the resorts . Next as part of their "process" , he had to get his Mgr to tell us more about new resorts, options etc. He came back after about 10 min, sans mgr, apologizing that his Mgr was busy  And proceeded again to give more details about flex, this time with buy in  price.

 Next came the closer (supervisor) who did seem to be checking things off to 'QA' our sales guy's presentation: SPG points usage with  Marriott , SPG credit  card, flex etc. He offered an explorer pkg: 7 nite at WLR + 70K points for about $2600. I can't remember if that was for a 2 bdrm. We politely  declined and he next asked if we would  be interested in getting additional star options within 2 years. I answered no, because with the spinoff with ILG, last year, I'm expecting changes to the star options reservation method, so just waiting to see... He did not respond.

For other  locations  did not learn much. Only that Cabo, sunset bay WSJ and maybes teamboat opening in 2 months .  PV and Poipu kauai next year. Any inaccuracies to this is on my faulty memory , not the salesman's .


----------



## dsmrp

bobpark56 said:


> How are the kitchen knives in your unit? Ours, in January, were the cheapest, dullest kitchen knives I have ever found.
> I suggested to the general manager that he give one set to his head chef and one set to his wife and ask them to use those knives for a week. Never heard back from that. Perhaps they are not speaking to him? (My only complaint. All else at WLR was excellent.)



Sorry, We haven't  used the knives much or to cut anything fleshy like steaks. So far they seem sharp  enuf.  We've noticed several  smaller things to repair in the unit. But like  that the mgmt wants  to know enough, to give out a form for guests to inform of needed repairs. We haven'the seen same in other recent TS stays.


----------



## blondietink

Thanks for the info, dsmrp Sandra.  Last owners update we attended in Kauai they did not talk about Flex at all.  But, they did want us to turn in our SVV towards purchasing Kauai, plus an additional $35,000!  Ummm..... no thanks! We did buy an Explorer package a couple of years ago at WLR, but it was half the price you were quoted.  Think we will pass on the owners update this time.


----------



## wtrjock

We were there last week and offered a 1br for $16k with 100k SPG points.  They said we could use our WKV Explorer in 2018 as a trade in down payment to $14500.  Tempting, but we declined.  Very persistent after that.  Sale manager pushed, then Rep pushed more after sale manager left.  We still left with our 6500 points for the update.


----------



## blondietink

Just realized we will be at Lagunamar for Cinco de Mayo.  Anybody been here for the holiday?  I know all the schools are closed that day, but wondering about celebrations around the resort or in town, if any.


----------



## dioxide45

blondietink said:


> Just realized we will be at Lagunamar for Cinco de Mayo.  Anybody been here for the holiday?  I know all the schools are closed that day, but wondering about celebrations around the resort or in town, if any.


Reading this TripAdvisor thread, it seems to be a non event. I would actually be surprised that schools are closed in Cancun for the day. I would expect a bigger party at your local bar back in the USA than you will find for this day in Cancun. Cinco de Mayo is kind of like St Patrick's Day. As if they need another reason for this, but it is mainly a reason for Americans to go out and drink.


----------



## blondietink

Ok, looks like a drinkers  holiday only. Maybe some margaritas on special ..... but that's every day, really, lol!


----------



## triangulum33

What buildings/floors have good ocean or pool views?


----------



## dioxide45

triangulum33 said:


> What buildings/floors have good ocean or pool views?


Any floor above the fourth is usually good. All will have a view of the ocean.


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> Reading this TripAdvisor thread, it seems to be a non event. I would actually be surprised that schools are closed in Cancun for the day. I would expect a bigger party at your local bar back in the USA than you will find for this day in Cancun. Cinco de Mayo is kind of like St Patrick's Day. As if they need another reason for this, but it is mainly a reason for Americans to go out and drink.


September 16 is independence day.


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> Any floor above the fourth is usually good. All will have a view of the ocean.


Beyond that, 1,  9,  14 are nearer the ocean, but also nearer the hot tubs so that noise can travel. 5 and 12 look all the way over the resort to the ocean.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Bldg 2 has great views


----------



## dioxide45

I didn't think that Lagunamar would take requests for specific buildings?


----------



## md8287

blondietink said:


> Ok, looks like a drinkers  holiday only. Maybe some margaritas on special ..... but that's every day, really, lol!


We were there for Cinco de Mayo a few years ago - total non-event.


----------



## polly0014

Hello!  We are owners at WLR, but have not been back for many years.  (We have used our week in STJ, and Harborside mostly).  We are so excited to be back there this summer with our boys who are 14 and 10.  Last time we went, we brought lots of lots of  frozen meats and groceries to take advantage of the grills and kitchen to curb costs on meals.  Is this still allowed (bringing perishables into Mexico)?  Any other thoughts on things to do with a tween and teen?  We plan to go over to Isla Mujeres (sp??) to do a dolphin swim.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## SandyPGravel

I have found conflicting answers to your questions about bringing in food to Mexico.  I have seen in print and heard first hand from friends about food being confiscated.  I have found websites that state it is ok if it is for personal use or if you have dietary restrictions.  Food is pretty reasonable.  Costco and Sams club are in Cancun.  I found the grocery store downtown to be quite nice. (Better than the one a blocks walk from WLR, but that's my opinion.)

http://rockypoint360.com/what-food-can-i-bring-across-the-border-into-mexico/


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

I wouldn't, they are very strict and even have dogs that will sniff out food. There are huge fines if it happens more than once. Make sure to check
their list of acceptable foods before bringing any. There are ample places to shop.


----------



## SMHarman

SandyPGravel said:


> I have found conflicting answers to your questions about bringing in food to Mexico.  I have seen in print and heard first hand from friends about food being confiscated.  I have found websites that state it is ok if it is for personal use or if you have dietary restrictions.  Food is pretty reasonable.  Costco and Sams club are in Cancun.  I found the grocery store downtown to be quite nice. (Better than the one a blocks walk from WLR, but that's my opinion.)
> 
> http://rockypoint360.com/what-food-can-i-bring-across-the-border-into-mexico/


The official rules in English

http://www.gob.mx/cms/uploads/attachment/file/132085/Products_Version_en_ingl_s.pdf

Or Spanish

http://www.gob.mx/cms/uploads/attac...roalimentarios_para_importacion_turistica.pdf

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtrjock

Here is the view from building 12 5th floor 1253.


----------



## polly0014

Thank you so much for your replies!  Much appreciated!


----------



## cubigbird

SandyPGravel said:


> I have found conflicting answers to your questions about bringing in food to Mexico.  I have seen in print and heard first hand from friends about food being confiscated.  I have found websites that state it is ok if it is for personal use or if you have dietary restrictions.  Food is pretty reasonable.  Costco and Sams club are in Cancun.  I found the grocery store downtown to be quite nice. (Better than the one a blocks walk from WLR, but that's my opinion.)
> 
> http://rockypoint360.com/what-food-can-i-bring-across-the-border-into-mexico/



I personally have had food confiscated by Mexican customs officials, and it wasn't even persishables or meats or veggies.  Rather it was Jiff peanut butter that I brought down sealed from the US.  We didn't use it all and given peanut butter prices we decided to take it home with us. Customs took it on the way out, citing "liquid" because it said "creamy" on the outside.  Arriving, I know they actively look for perishables if you get searched.  If you push the button "red" get ready to lose it.


----------



## dioxide45

cubigbird said:


> I personally have had food confiscated by Mexican customs officials, and it wasn't even persishables or meats or veggies.  Rather it was Jiff peanut butter that I brought down sealed from the US.  We didn't use it all and given peanut butter prices we decided to take it home with us. Customs took it on the way out, citing "liquid" because it said "creamy" on the outside.  Arriving, I know they actively look for perishables if you get searched.  If you push the button "red" get ready to lose it.


That isn't customs that was taking it away, it was the equivalent of the TSA. Since you were able to bring it in, it was fine and customs allowed it to be imported.


----------



## md8287

IMO it's 50/50. Likely it's fine to bring in (if not fruit/meat/etc) but the year the dog found the orange my wife forgot to eat on the plane everything else that would have been fine got taken. 
Usually the day we arrive we take bus to Walmart and cab back with all we need for the week. 
Very easy and not pricey.


----------



## dioxide45

I don't think there is much of a need to bring any food items unless you have special dietary needs. Grocery items are not expensive in Cancun. If you need more American like cuts of meat, I have heard Costco is the place to go.


----------



## blondietink

We did see the dogs sniffing out luggage as it came off the line for pick up the last visit.  I thought they were sniffing for drugs, but the porter we grabbed said they were looking for food and drugs.  I usually bring those little picnic shakers of salt and pepper along with a few dried herbs I like to cook with and are often nearly impossible to find in foreign countries.   For some reason dried granulated garlic and basil are hard to find in the grocery in Mexico and Bahamas.  Our first visit I was stopped after we went through customs and the lady asked if I had any food in my carry on.  I said no, forgetting I had some candy and rice Krispy treats for on the plane left over.  She looked in my carry-on but said they were OK.  I guess they were looking for meat products and fruit. 

On the subject of food in the grocery stores in Mexico.  I am always very confused by the choices of cheese.  There are so many and I have no idea what kind of cheese to buy for sandwiches pasta.  Mozzarella is impossible to find, but there is such a large variety of Mexican cheese!


----------



## okwiater

We took a fair amount of food and cited dietary restrictions (real, not made up). If you don't have dietary restrictions, just buy food in Mexico. As others have stated, there are good places to shop and the prices are less than in the States. However, if you need specific types of items due to allergies or other dietary needs, bring those foods and brands you know to be good. You will see very few familiar brands (at least at Soriana, where we did most of our shopping), and the brands you do recognize frequently have different formulations for the Mexican market.


----------



## md8287

And if you like Oreos or other Nabisco treats you will be  (or )to learn they are now made only in Mexico.


----------



## SeattleJohn2

We were there earlier this month and stopped at the Walmart store (I don't recall the local brand). It was well-stocked and pretty cheap. The meat was fresh and there were lots of organic choices. I heard Costco is another good option, but we didn't go. Keep the food at home. You're not saving money and apparently there is a good chance it will get nicked. FWIW, we had a single banana in my backpack that I forgotten about and they confiscated it.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

SeattleJohn2 said:


> We were there earlier this month and stopped at the Walmart store (I don't recall the local brand). It was well-stocked and pretty cheap. The meat was fresh and there were lots of organic choices. I heard Costco is another good option, but we didn't go. Keep the food at home. You're not saving money and apparently there is a good chance it will get nicked. FWIW, we had a single banana in my backpack that I forgotten about and they confiscated it.


We did the same thing. We had a long lay over so went to the club lounge and I totally forgot I had taken a banana for the flight and never ate it. We have global entry so filled out the form and then the dog came right over to me and sniffed my bag. We were scolded for betraying their trust and told we could loose our global entry for life and have a 500 dollar fine if we did it again. Like I was really trying to sneak a banana into the country. It was pretty embarrassing actually so I am not taking snacks on the plane again.


----------



## dioxide45

Tucson traveler said:


> We did the same thing. We had a long lay over so went to the club lounge and I totally forgot I had taken a banana for the flight and never ate it. We have global entry so filled out the form and then the dog came right over to me and sniffed my bag. We were scolded for betraying their trust and told we could loose our global entry for life and have a 500 dollar fine if we did it again. Like I was really trying to sneak a banana into the country. It was pretty embarrassing actually so I am not taking snacks on the plane again.


With Global Entry, they could have revoked it right then and there. There is zero tolerance with GE, even for that forgotten piece of fruit. There is a very long thread on FlyerTalk about this. People losing GE or Nexus for not declaring items. Though I think that would perhaps only be an issue upon re-entry to the USA?


----------



## dioxide45

Received this from our concierge for our upcoming stay;

***The prices to the Oceano Themed Night are as follows (please know that these prices are subject to change without previous notice).
      -Monday Night – Mexican Party $450 pesos/person
      -Tuesday Night – Chef's Table $900 pesos/person
      -Wednesday Night – Steak Night $630 pesos/person
      -Friday Night – Asian Night $630 pesos/person

***Oceano Breakfast Buffet - $450 pesos


----------



## blondietink

We did go to Mexican night on our last visit. It was quite good and lots of fun with a Mararachi (sp?) band going from table to table singing.


----------



## r1lee

dioxide45 said:


> With Global Entry, they could have revoked it right then and there. There is zero tolerance with GE, even for that forgotten piece of fruit. There is a very long thread on FlyerTalk about this. People losing GE or Nexus for not declaring items. Though I think that would perhaps only be an issue upon re-entry to the USA?



We were pulled aside when entering the US and they had asked us about fruits. We entered no on our declaration and upon review they told us the baby food was made of fruit.  They literally threatened to take away our nexus right there and then and were brought over to a supervisor to decide.  He didn't really care and understood the situation.  Of course my daughter's passport had also expired so they gave us crap for that (yelling at my wife) but decided to let us go, after I explained to them my wife had just renewed her passport a few weeks before and if we had remembered that children are 3 yrs instead of 5, we would have done it the same time.  The agent looked and she calmed down.

It was a traumatic 15min haha.


----------



## maddog497

We took some food last time but declared it as my wife has food allergies. We didn't have any issues but there was no dog in our area either.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## triangulum33

Our subjective observations for our trip 4/15 - 4/24:

Pros
Great, friendly service
All rooms face ocean
Rooms have dual zone cooling
Reasonably priced drinks
Good food food onsite
Beautiful pool and grounds
Great body surfing and boogie boarding
Beautiful beach
Friendly locals
Close to shopping
Owners update was pleasant and not pushy
FREE BEACH CHAIRS AND UMBRELLAS

Cons
No bathroom fan (not very discreet when going #2 when others are in the bedroom or bathroom)
No snorkeling
Ocean not suitable for young children
Security (see below)
Nearby shopping is high-dollar commercialized shopping



USA transfers was outstanding.  They were on time, friendly and professional.  I would use them again when we go back.  I had also planned on using them for Xcaret, but found a better deal (see below).  They have drive trips with a highly rated partner dive outfit that I was also looking at but didnt get around to booking

Xcaret was a lot of fun for us and the kids.  I would describe it as a zoo and ecopark spread accross large jungle grounds bisected by an underground river and bordered by ocean.  The exhibits and activities are separated by a 5-10 minute walk on twisting, undulating paths that go under, over and around the exhibits.  I thought the layout and path system had a Disneyland feel to it - just with a Mexican/Mayan theme.  As stated above, I had planned on going with USA transfers that offered Xcaret Plus tickets and private van for about $480 for the 4 of us (average price would decrease with additional passengers).  After going through the owners update however, we were able to get a discount on the same tickets with bus transfer for $310 total.  The bus transfer was lengthy and sort of a pain - on the way there, we had to change busses at a transfer station and on the way back we stopped at about 9 hotels before Lagunamar making the return almost a 2hr trip.  For some it could've been worth spending the extra $170…

Isla Mujeres was an awesome day trip.  Rent the golf cart, BRING A COOLER and see the island.  The little town at the far north of the island is fun to tool around in with lots of little shops.  Mia Reef hotel up there has $45/day all inclusive (drink/food) access to their beach and facilities.

Security.  The resort entrance is regulated by a guard shack, there are personnel wandering the grounds and the place has a very comfortable, secure feel to it.   We had adjacent, but not adjoining 1bd units with friends that came with us.  One morning when the kids were going back and forth between rooms, they propped open the doors with the security latch.  Later in the day, we came back from the pool to discover that while closed, our door never locked.  Someone had come by earlier when the doors were propped open and covered the strike plate with metal tape preventing the bolt from latching.   We reported it and maintenance came up and checked it out concluding that someone in their dept had done it to fix something in the room.  I was not convinced, but nothing was ever resolved.  We recognize its our fault for leaving the doors open, but be careful.


----------



## KevSki

We just arrived yesterday at Lagunmar. The airport was what our concierge said it would be, bunch of people trying to get you to take their transportation. Just kept walking straight through and found the USA Transfers personnel. Quick trip to Lagunamar with a very personable driver named, of all things, Fritz. We have been very impressed with the staff so far, very warm and hospitable. Had a small problem with bathroom plumbing and called Service Express, the one stop phone button for most problems. Maintenance was here in less than 5 minutes and fixed the problem. I have never seen a response that quick anywhere else. Will update more when we get back home.


----------



## Mauiwmn

Regarding best views, after B 100, 900, 1400 which buildings have best ocean views? 800? 1300?  I was told by VSE rep I could not request the first (3) buildings I listed but they would note request for other buildings.

TUG Expert opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## SMHarman

Mauiwmn said:


> Regarding best views, after B 100, 900, 1400 which buildings have best ocean views? 800? 1300?  I was told by VSE rep I could not request the first (3) buildings I listed but they would note request for other buildings.
> 
> TUG Expert opinions greatly appreciated.


Yes you can request those, or could this winter. 

You can request a building or a high / low floor.not a combo.

Submit it through the online salesforce form.

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiwmn

Thank you for the clarification. I did request high floor and specific building.  Which is most important to request? Building # or high floor?


----------



## Mauiwmn

For those looking to book Lagunamar with SO for week 52 it is possible.  This was my first year attempting to book this popular week and I was able to secure it with a little patience.

At 12am on 5/1 both 12/31/17 and 1/1/18 dates opened up online.  There was no available check in for Sun 12/31/17 arrival so I booked 1/1/18 for 6 nights in a one bedroom prem.  I checked throughout the day on 5/1 to see if anything opened up for 12/31 and sure enough it did around 3pm.  All villa sizes were available for about an hour!  I was able to rebook for a week with Sunday 12/31 arrival in one bedrm prem.  So it can payoff to check back on the same day.  I suspect that some Lagunamar owners cancelled home reservations on 5/1 as they were able to use SO and book elsewhere at the 8 month window for 12/31/17 or simply a change of plans. 

Interestingly enough, the waitlist I added at 9am on 5/1 for 12/31-any size villa never was triggered.  There have been many discussions regarding the waitlist issues but it has been dead to me since we went to online reservations.  Why do they manually check a few times a day vs writing a software program which would be much cheaper and more effective in the long run?


----------



## md8287

Mauiwmn said:


> For those looking to book Lagunamar with SO for week 52 it is possible.  This was my first year attempting to book this popular week and I was able to secure it with a little patience.
> 
> At 12am on 5/1 both 12/31/17 and 1/1/18 dates opened up online.  There was no available check in for Sun 12/31/17 arrival so I booked 1/1/18 for 6 nights in a one bedroom prem.  I checked throughout the day on 5/1 to see if anything opened up for 12/31 and sure enough it did around 3pm.  All villa sizes were available for about an hour!  I was able to rebook for a week with Sunday 12/31 arrival in one bedrm prem.  So it can payoff to check back on the same day.  I suspect that some Lagunamar owners cancelled home reservations on 5/1 as they were able to use SO and book elsewhere at the 8 month window for 12/31/17 or simply a change of plans.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the waitlist I added at 9am on 5/1 for 12/31-any size villa never was triggered.  There have been many discussions regarding the waitlist issues but it has been dead to me since we went to online reservations.  Why do they manually check a few times a day vs writing a software program which would be much cheaper and more effective in the long run?


Great point about checking back later in day that reservations open to SO.  I never thought of home resort folks cancelling that day too but that makes a ton of sense.


----------



## blondietink

We have been here a week and it only rained one evening after dark and boy was it a great thunderstorm. Otherwise, the weather has been great.  Lots of wind though, and the umbrellas have only been allowed to be up for 3 out of 8 days.  Looks like whoever is coming next week is going to have great weather, too. The ocean out front has been calm the last 2 days and quite a few out swimming. No need to get up early to get chairs. Even at 11 am there is plenty of selection in either sun or shade. Today they planted new palm trees on the beach.  Resort is immaculate as always and the service is still top notch. Got groceries at both Soriana and Selecto.  Selecto does have the better selection, but watch out for those time share salesmen when you get into the store, they are pretty aggressive.  The bus costs 10.5 pesos, but they do drive like crazy. USA Transfers was great as always.


----------



## dioxide45

We are a little over halfway through our Lagunamar stay. We checked in last Sunday and checkout this coming Saturday. Here are my observations so far after a leave of three years at the resort.


Pool water is very warm. Much warmer than I remember in the past. In some cases like bath water.
Pool food and beverage service seems good. Perhaps because of shoulder season. Only waited about 20 minutes for food the other day and we always walk or swim up for drinks.
Mexican Fiesta buffet at Oceano was just okay this time. Not as good as we remembered in the past. If one didn't know that you could also order chicken or chorizo tacos from the kitchen, you would never get any. They have no sign indicating that they have them. I just happened to ask and had some other taco options offered. The only ones that are obvious are the port tacos served outside.
Breakfast buffet was excellent, though we had never been to this before.
Most of the people staying here are staying on their home ownership or are otherwise Vistana owners. I havent' talked to anyone yet that exchanged in through II using a non Vistana ownership. Have talked to several here that are staying for multiple weeks, one was here for three weeks.
Weather has been great so far, though it rained much of yesterday afternoon, but it didn't keep me and many others out of the pools.
Happy hour is a little diminished. On our last stay in 2014, you'll could get the 3:00-4:00 happy hour at the Viento pool bar at the infinity pool then from 5:00-6:00 move over to the small pool. They have changed it now to where happy hour is available at all the pools from 3:00-4:00 and if you want the 5:00-6:00 happy hour, you have to go in to the Duna Bar/Restaurant. Though you can still take your drinks outside.
We have also met and talked with several other Tuggers while staying here. It was great getting to put some faces with names!


----------



## maddog497

dioxide45 said:


> We are a little over halfway through our Lagunamar stay. We checked in last Sunday and checkout this coming Saturday. Here are my observations so far after a leave of three years at the resort.
> 
> 
> Pool water is very warm. Much warmer than I remember in the past. In some cases like bath water.
> Pool food and beverage service seems good. Perhaps because of shoulder season. Only waited about 20 minutes for food the other day and we always walk or swim up for drinks.
> Mexican Fiesta buffet at Oceano was just okay this time. Not as good as we remembered in the past. If one didn't know that you could also order chicken or chorizo tacos from the kitchen, you would never get any. They have no sign indicating that they have them. I just happened to ask and had some other taco options offered. The only ones that are obvious are the port tacos served outside.
> Breakfast buffet was excellent, though we had never been to this before.
> Most of the people staying here are staying on their home ownership or are otherwise Vistana owners. I havent' talked to anyone yet that exchanged in through II using a non Vistana ownership. Have talked to several here that are staying for multiple weeks, one was here for three weeks.
> Weather has been great so far, though it rained much of yesterday afternoon, but it didn't keep me and many others out of the pools.
> Happy hour is a little diminished. On our last stay in 2014, you'll could get the 3:00-4:00 happy hour at the Viento pool bar at the infinity pool then from 5:00-6:00 move over to the small pool. They have changed it now to where happy hour is available at all the pools from 3:00-4:00 and if you want the 5:00-6:00 happy hour, you have to go in to the Duna Bar/Restaurant. Though you can still take your drinks outside.
> We have also met and talked with several other Tuggers while staying here. It was great getting to put some faces with names!


Thanks for the update. 

We return this fall for our 2nd trip to Lagunamar and Cancun. We are hopeful that we are just as impressed as we were last year. 

Our experience was great on all levels.  The resort,  the people,  the area.  Sometimes though your first experience is always the best as you have no real expections or at least we didn't.  

We choose the exchange without any real research.  We had 2 weeks that were expiring, so we needed to use them.  My wife messaged me at work one evening suggesting we try Cancun and 2 weeks were available at the Weston Lagunamar. I read some reviews on line that night but I never dug into this area of TUG as I didn't even know it existed. 

We booked it the next day and haven't looked back. 

We both can't retire for just over 6 years. (well without taking penalties on our pensions)  We have already started planning our 4 month trip in the spring of 2024. 1 month will be at WLR.  We are hopeful for a 2 bedroom so we can have family visit.

We've enjoyed this forum and the input from all that are staying here.  It gets us even more excited than we already are. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS50

We recently returned from an extended stay at WLR.  

As Dioxide45 mentioned the pool water was warmer than I expected.  My wife loved it, I prefer it a shade cooler.  But from a couples standpoint I guess warmer works better for us because my wife uses the pool more often and stays in longer with me since she doesn't get cold.

The weather was mostly sunny and mid-80's during our entire stay.  The staff was great and some remembered us from our trip in 2016.   Convenient and ideal location of the resort is one of the best features.

Could write a much more detailed report, but in summary WLR is terrible, please stay away.  We will continue to go for you and save you the misery.


----------



## blahblah18

I'm bummed that I can't join in on the WLR love-fest, but I'm really not a fan.  It's my least favorite of the Vistana resorts that we've tried. 

We just spent our first-ever week there. 

My experience in March:
- consistently really bad service at Viento
- entirely ignored by pool servers and "pool concierges"
- chair hogs each and every day of our stay
- hit-and-miss service at Oceano; sometimes great, sometimes awful
- incredibly overpriced transportation service through the on-site provider

Yes, there were a lot of positives too.  Some great service experiences.  Absolutely beautiful pools.  A great stretch of beach (although constantly howling winds for the duration of our stay).

In fairness to Lagunamar, it may have been partially because all of Cancun kind of rubbed us the wrong way too.  For us, the whole place felt like one big tourist trap.  (I've never felt that in other tourist economies that I've visited. Places like Maui seem more 'real' and are authentically friendly.)  In Cancun and at Lagunamar, everything felt like it was being done 'mass-production style' with the goal of simply getting you in, getting you out, and extracting your money.  The cheesy hustlers that are invited by WLR to set up alongside Viento selling fake Mexican "crafts" (complete with Chicago Bears logos) with lines like "Hey buddy. Present for your wife? Present for your secretary? How bout your girlfriend then?" went from amusing to tiresome to really annoying pretty quickly -- but they kind of sum up my view of the whole place. 

Clearly, YMMV!  I realize I'm clearly the outlier here.  And maybe our spring break trip happened to catch Lagunamar at a really "off" week for them.  It was an ok stay but for us, WLR is now in the "been there, done that" column with no need to return. 

I'll leave my future Lagunamar reservation spots open to you all ... if you promise not to take availability at Kierland or Maui from me!


----------



## bobpark56

blahblah18 said:


> I'm bummed that I can't join in on the WLR love-fest, but I'm really not a fan.  It's my least favorite of the Vistana resorts that we've tried.
> 
> We just spent our first-ever week there.
> 
> My experience in March:
> - consistently really bad service at Viento
> - entirely ignored by pool servers and "pool concierges"
> - chair hogs each and every day of our stay
> - hit-and-miss service at Oceano; sometimes great, sometimes awful
> - incredibly overpriced transportation service through the on-site provider
> 
> Yes, there were a lot of positives too.  Some great service experiences.  Absolutely beautiful pools.  A great stretch of beach (although constantly howling winds for the duration of our stay).
> 
> In fairness to Lagunamar, it may have been partially because all of Cancun kind of rubbed us the wrong way too.  For us, the whole place felt like one big tourist trap.  (I've never felt that in other tourist economies that I've visited. Places like Maui seem more 'real' and are authentically friendly.)  In Cancun and at Lagunamar, everything felt like it was being done 'mass-production style' with the goal of simply getting you in, getting you out, and extracting your money.  The cheesy hustlers that are invited by WLR to set up alongside Viento selling fake Mexican "crafts" (complete with Chicago Bears logos) with lines like "Hey buddy. Present for your wife? Present for your secretary? How bout your girlfriend then?" went from amusing to tiresome to really annoying pretty quickly -- but they kind of sum up my view of the whole place.
> 
> Clearly, YMMV!  I realize I'm clearly the outlier here.  And maybe our spring break trip happened to catch Lagunamar at a really "off" week for them.  It was an ok stay but for us, WLR is now in the "been there, done that" column with no need to return.
> 
> I'll leave my future Lagunamar reservation spots open to you all ... if you promise not to take availability at Kierland or Maui from me!


We used to feel that way, but we have grown to like WLR. Part of it has to do with finding places like Fish Fritanga, Jugo de Limon, and La Europea...and in learning to use the bus system and finding good restaurants downtown, such as La Dolce Vita and La Habichuela. Did you give getting off the strip a try?


----------



## RLS50

blahblah18 said:


> I'm bummed that I can't join in on the WLR love-fest, but I'm really not a fan.  It's my least favorite of the Vistana resorts that we've tried.


You are describing the way we felt about Cancun in general before finding WLR.   On our most recent trip we never really experienced what you described, so maybe it was because you went in peak season and we went in early May?   Not sure.   But we have usually found the service to be excellent, including pool side.   There are always chair hogs everywhere, but we have not found it to be an issue in late April / early May.   And also, we have used The One transportation provided by the resort and they charge $85 versus $65 for USA Transfers.   Personally I do not find that excessive?   I have found that for us the extra $20 is actually worth the convenience.

And really, I completely agree with BobPark56, the real advantage of staying at WLR is how easy it is to move around and visit other restaurants and local dining establishments.    There is a whole world of interesting dining choices to visit off the resort and we rarely eat any planned meals at the WLR restaurants.  

We love the fact that WLR isn't all inclusive, so it allows one to explore other areas and establishments in Cancun, as well as provide a good home base for trips to Isla Mujeres, Tulum, Akumal, and Playa del Carmen area.   When we go to WLR, one day we are sitting by the great pools or on the beautiful beach.   The next day we are driving around in a golf cart on Isla Mujeres and paying a nominal fee to eat and swim at the Zama Beach Club before heading back.  The next couple of days we are snorkeling with turtles in Akumal and walking the streets of Tulum or Playa del Carmen, and day after that we might hit Xel Ha or Xcaret or just hit some of the many cenotes for snorkeling.   On our last trip we spent a couple nights in a beachfront condo in Akumal on Half Moon Bay with gave us time to more fully explore Tulum and Akumal.   I highly recommend La Buena Vida, an oceanfront restaurant and bar sitting right on Half Moon Bay.

We have traveled the Caribbean extensively, and have not found the extreme variety of dining and shopping choices and activities we have found available to us in Cancun while staying at WLR.   I think the reason for that is because for so many years we went to all inclusive places in Mexico, and I think in order to make it worth it financially, we always felt tied down to the resort we were staying at.   

* We have never been to Hawaii so can't speak to that.


----------



## SMHarman

RLS50 said:


> On our last trip we spent a couple nights in a beachfront condo in Akumal on Half Moon Bay with gave us time to more fully explore Tulum and Akumal.   I highly recommend La Buena Vida, an oceanfront restaurant and bar sitting right on Half Moon Bay


Do you recommend? If so which one?


Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## maddog497

RLS50 said:


> You are describing the way we felt about Cancun in general before finding WLR.   On our most recent trip we never really experienced what you described, so maybe it was because you went in peak season and we went in early May?   Not sure.   But we have usually found the service to be excellent, including pool side.   There are always chair hogs everywhere, but we have not found it to be an issue in late April / early May.   And also, we have used The One transportation provided by the resort and they charge $85 versus $65 for USA Transfers.   Personally I do not find that excessive?   I have found that for us the extra $20 is actually worth the convenience.
> 
> And really, I completely agree with BobPark56, the real advantage of staying at WLR is how easy it is to move around and visit other restaurants and local dining establishments.    There is a whole world of interesting dining choices to visit off the resort and we rarely eat any planned meals at the WLR restaurants.
> 
> We love the fact that WLR isn't all inclusive, so it allows one to explore other areas and establishments in Cancun, as well as provide a good home base for trips to Isla Mujeres, Tulum, Akumal, and Playa del Carmen area.   When we go to WLR, one day we are sitting by the great pools or on the beautiful beach.   The next day we are driving around in a golf cart on Isla Mujeres and paying a nominal fee to eat and swim at the Zama Beach Club before heading back.  The next couple of days we are snorkeling with turtles in Akumal and walking the streets of Tulum or Playa del Carmen, and day after that we might hit Xel Ha or Xcaret or just hit some of the many cenotes for snorkeling.   On our last trip we spent a couple nights in a beachfront condo in Akumal on Half Moon Bay with gave us time to more fully explore Tulum and Akumal.   I highly recommend La Buena Vida, an oceanfront restaurant and bar sitting right on Half Moon Bay.
> 
> We have traveled the Caribbean extensively, and have not found the extreme variety of dining and shopping choices and activities we have found available to us in Cancun while staying at WLR.   I think the reason for that is because for so many years we went to all inclusive places in Mexico, and I think in order to make it worth it financially, we always felt tied down to the resort we were staying at.
> 
> * We have never been to Hawaii so can't speak to that.


Excellent post that gives us some great suggestions for our next trip, thanks. 

Sent from my Lenovo K51c78 using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink

As far as the resort vendors, when we were in Maui at WKORVN they had a vendor or two in the lobby of the north side each day and once a week they had a large vendor fair out on the lawn in front of both resorts.  Very expensive vendors for the most part, but that's Hawaii.

I sat next to a husband/wife on our flight back to Baltimore.  They stayed at one of the all-inclusives in Cancun .... can't remember the name ... and she hated it.  They said the food was inedible for the most part.  Drinks a plenty but they weren't drinkers. Anyway, I told her about Lagunamar with the kitchens, reasonable grocery stores nearby, pretty good food at the sports bar, half price happy hour and the fact that on many occasions I have sat next to people from area all-inclusive resorts who were eating at Lagunamar because the food was so much better.  They were very interested in trying Lagunamar on their next trip.  On second thought .... stay away .... don't want to share!


----------



## Henry M.

I love both Cancun and Maui. 

My home resort is Maui, and I could even envision living there permanently. However, Cancun is much easier to get to and for a short getaway of a week or less, it is a great destination. The beach is nice, and I enjoy the stronger waves. I don't have to deal with any traffic and there's a lot of variety of activities. I find WLR nicer if you want to relax at the resort proper. It is more spread out, and there's a wider beach than in Maui. I like the palapas on the beach. I also like history and the various Maya ruins not for away.

All in all, I like going to both places. Maui means a multi-week trip to make the long flight and time change worthwhile. Cancun could even be a weekend getaway for me as it is only a 2 hour flight. 5-7 days is about right for my wife and I.

Then there's St. John, where we also own EOY. A very different experience than Cancun, but worthwhile in its own right. Everything is more laid back and expensive, but the beaches and snorkeling are better.

As the saying goes, variety is the spice of life. I'm glad all three exist and that I can visit them when I want to.


----------



## RLS50

SMHarman said:


> Do you recommend? If so which one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


I sent you a private message since I am not sure I am allowed to advertise the VRBO property we rented here in this thread?


----------



## maddog497

blondietink said:


> As far as the resort vendors, when we were in Maui at WKORVN they had a vendor or two in the lobby of the north side each day and once a week they had a large vendor fair out on the lawn in front of both resorts.  Very expensive vendors for the most part, but that's Hawaii.
> 
> I sat next to a husband/wife on our flight back to Baltimore.  They stayed at one of the all-inclusives in Cancun .... can't remember the name ... and she hated it.  They said the food was inedible for the most part.  Drinks a plenty but they weren't drinkers. Anyway, I told her about Lagunamar with the kitchens, reasonable grocery stores nearby, pretty good food at the sports bar, half price happy hour and the fact that on many occasions I have sat next to people from area all-inclusive resorts who were eating at Lagunamar because the food was so much better.  They were very interested in trying Lagunamar on their next trip.  On second thought .... stay away .... don't want to share!


Listen you, this is a closed group! Keep all that good stuff to yourself and only share the negative! 

Sent from my Lenovo K51c78 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

I love Maui but it is a very different experience  or trip than Cancun. Hawaii to me is about exploring, hiking, snorkel g, beaches but in Cancun I tend to kick back more and totally unwind. It is extremely relaxing. I too would not go to Hawaii for just 1 week. But that said it is good that not every one loves Lagunamar. More openings for us.


----------



## nomadio

Good post RLS50


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## KevSki

We just booked another week at Lagunamar in November because we enjoyed our May trip so much. The question I have is...how do you book bldgs 100, 900 or 1400? The email I got from Vistana said the resort does not accept requests for those 3 buildings. We were in bldg 1100 last time, but when we walked the resort, the oceanfront view bldgs were amazing.


----------



## md8287

KevSki said:


> We just booked another week at Lagunamar in November because we enjoyed our May trip so much. The question I have is...how do you book bldgs 100, 900 or 1400? The email I got from Vistana said the resort does not accept requests for those 3 buildings. We were in bldg 1100 last time, but when we walked the resort, the oceanfront view bldgs were amazing.


You need to own one of those oceanside units or luck out if one doesn't get occupied. Two of our units are oceanside and awesome! But we have yet to have a bad view unit (knock on wood).


----------



## SMHarman

KevSki said:


> We just booked another week at Lagunamar in November because we enjoyed our May trip so much. The question I have is...how do you book bldgs 100, 900 or 1400? The email I got from Vistana said the resort does not accept requests for those 3 buildings. We were in bldg 1100 last time, but when we walked the resort, the oceanfront view bldgs were amazing.


This is new, we requested 900 for a Feb 2017 stay.

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Only the end caps of 100, 900 and 1400 are Ocean Side units. The rest of the units (three 2BR per floor) are all regular units. We didn't request any of these buildings, but they put us in 900 on our last stay anyway.

The problem is that everyone will almost always request these three buildings. Why let everyone request it when only 1/5th of the people can actually be placed in these.


----------



## KevSki

Thanks for the replies. I guess we'll see what happens when we get there, no harm in asking. The endcaps that dioxide45 mentioned were our first choice, but even the front desk told us we had a snowball's chance in hell getting those rooms.


----------



## SMHarman

KevSki said:


> Thanks for the replies. I guess we'll see what happens when we get there, no harm in asking. The endcaps that dioxide45 mentioned were our first choice, but even the front desk told us we had a snowball's chance in hell getting those rooms.


Endcaps, not even the same inventory 

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

I think high floor is perhaps the most important thing. A high floor regardless of what building you are in will always get you a good view. Select the building based on what you want to be close to.


----------



## KevSki

Thanks, we definitely are going highest floor. I just thought why not add a premium view as well.


----------



## HeidingOut

This may not be the best place to ask....so move if needed. We just bought resale Lagunamar. We had already rented a 2br week for June 11-18. Then, I rented a 1 bedroom 18-22 through the resort. The company managing the resale said it was going to take 12-26 weeks to transfer so we didn't  think everything would be completed in time for our trip. But, now it is. My questions are:

1) where do you requests the building/high floor. A concierge emailed me and I responded explaining our situation (that we owners) and requested to stay in the same 1 bedroom for the entirety of the trip. But, it's been more than a week with no response?

2) does anyone have a bakery recommendation? It's my husbands and my son's 9 year birthday? I'd like to buy a bday cake preferably not from Costco but I will if it's my only option.

3) Do I need to contact Interval we have a 2 bedroom 1 week that I obviously won't be able to use in 2017 (at least not at Lagunamar in 2017). Assuming my options are to try to rent it out at Lagunamar or deposit into II. But, it keeps asking for my invitee code which I obviously haven't received.

Thanks for everyone in this forum for all the advice! It makes/planning so much easier!


----------



## bobpark56

dioxide45 said:


> Only the end caps of 100, 900 and 1400 are Ocean Side units. The rest of the units (three 2BR per floor) are all regular units. We didn't request any of these buildings, but they put us in 900 on our last stay anyway.
> 
> The problem is that everyone will almost always request these three buildings. Why let everyone request it when only 1/5th of the people can actually be placed in these.


Agree. The same happened for us in January. They placed us in an end unit in building 900, though we had made no special request.


----------



## dioxide45

HeidingOut said:


> This may not be the best place to ask....so move if needed. We just bought resale Lagunamar. We had already rented a 2br week for June 11-18. Then, I rented a 1 bedroom 18-22 through the resort. The company managing the resale said it was going to take 12-26 weeks to transfer so we didn't  think everything would be completed in time for our trip. But, now it is. My questions are:
> 
> 1) where do you requests the building/high floor. A concierge emailed me and I responded explaining our situation (that we owners) and requested to stay in the same 1 bedroom for the entirety of the trip. But, it's been more than a week with no response?


They never responded to our actual villa request, but they answered other questions that I asked in the same email. We talked with another owner that had a studio and 2BR back to back. THey allowed them to just open up the lock off door from the studio to then have the whole 2BR the next week. The resort is large, so they should be fine meeting your request, though never any guaranties.



> 2) does anyone have a bakery recommendation? It's my husbands and my son's 9 year birthday? I'd like to buy a bday cake preferably not from Costco but I will if it's my only option.


I recall seeing some bakery items at Soriana.



> 3) Do I need to contact Interval we have a 2 bedroom 1 week that I obviously won't be able to use in 2017 (at least not at Lagunamar in 2017). Assuming my options are to try to rent it out at Lagunamar or deposit into II. But, it keeps asking for my invitee code which I obviously haven't received.
> 
> Thanks for everyone in this forum for all the advice! It makes/planning so much easier!


You should be able to sign up for interval. I don't know what the invitee code is. Is it a required field? I tried going through the new member process and it is asking for a "Solicitation #". Is that what you are referring to. It says it is a required field, but then only indicates to input it if you have one.


----------



## RLS50

dioxide45 said:


> I think high floor is perhaps the most important thing. A high floor regardless of what building you are in will always get you a good view. Select the building based on what you want to be close to.


I agree with this.  When we went one of the units they offered us was 1st floor in the 900 building, direct oceanfront, but we didn't want to be on the first floor as we prefer the privacy of a higher floor.   We have stayed on higher floors overlooking the large pools and courtyard and also in units overlooking the smaller pool and courtyard and enjoyed both locations for different reasons.


----------



## RLS50

This thread on TUG about a couple's bad experience at Garza Blanca reminded me of something we experienced at WLR...

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/garza-blanca-nightmare.256020/

One day while walking out to the bus stop, WLR had representatives posted and stopping and warning guests leaving the property to beware of the 2 groups of timeshare salespeople out near the bus stop out front who were trying to convince WLR guests to come to either Villa del Palmar or properties run by the Vidanta Group.   It sounded like multiple guests at WLR who got hoodwinked into going on these tours were all coming back and reporting quasi verbal intimidation (and some cases of very subtle physical intimidation) and / or being stranded and having to call their own cab after they took their tours and were not willing to buy anything.

I for one would never go on any tours like that anyway, but I did appreciate WLR providing warnings like that for their guests, some whom may not have been to Mexico before and not familiar with the way (some) timeshare sales work down there.

Just another reason we like WLR so much.  It isn't any one thing so much as it is a bunch of little things they do to try and provide a good experience for their guests, on and off their property.


----------



## bobpark56

If you dislike timeshare sales presentations, you will dislike Vidanta even more. We have been to 2, and they were the highest pressure, least ethical sale folks we have ever encountered. Their resorts are great, though...at least at the upper end of their inventory (Grand Luxxe, etc.).


----------



## blondietink

Also, be warned if you go to the Selecto grocery store.  There are some very aggressive timeshare sales people after you check out and go down the escalator.  They are at both the top and bottom.  They will offer you some very good discounts on tours, but won't tell you that you would have to visit a timeshare presentation of 3 hours (YIKES!!!!) before you would get the discounted tickets. We have learned to tell them that our vacation is almost over and we are leaving the next morning.


----------



## gritmuncher

Just back from Lagunamar. We were last year at Sun Palace and had not been back to Lagunamar for 3 years. Are very happy how Cancun has improved since we started to come (think the first time was 2011). No more need to go to Walmart: can just go to Soriana or Selecto! Also the mall across the street has come along big time: there is now a brand new steak place (Cambalache) that was outstanding. Also we like a lot the crepes place and the (new?) Taco place across from Hooters (loved that woman making the Tortillas and the drinks are excellent). Also had outstanding dinners elsewhere: at Fred's, Fritanga, La Dolce Vita and Tempo (check them out on TripAdvisor!).  Eating at Lagunamar is not our thing.

This was the first time we brought our golf sets (last year I played the Moon Palace course with borrowed clubs). Played the Iberostar course this time on a completely empty course. Had so much fun that we plan to do it again in the future. Actually learned that you can store your clubs at that course and that you can play for $55 after 2 (reserve via the Lagunamar Concierge). Is a great deal since it is all-inclusive and you can drink as much as you want!

We only spend time on the beach so have no pool issues. Found that these days there are more tourists enjoying the beach and that there are always many who want to play volleyball at 4pm (in the past we had problems getting enough players!). Also, the service on the beach was much better than during the last 2 times we were there. Heard also that they have ordered 300 new beach chairs that should arrive imminently.

Discovered an interesting thing that may be of interest to soccer fans.  Turns out that Hugo Sanchez owns the top floor of the Condo on the beach next to Aqua (across from Fritanga). He has 2 sculptures of himself on the balcony (one of him kicking a ball sideways with his feet above his head and one of him celebrating (like he used to after scoring a goal)).

We actually used transportation by Kalido Travel. Was excellent! Look them up on Facebook.

We like variety: we alternate stays at the excellent all-inclusive Palace resorts with stays at Lagunamar.


----------



## byeloe

Looking at a resale 2 bedroom Floating Platinum plus  EOY.  I am totally green on this system.   With it being resale, how would we go about booking a week?  Could we split and stay 2 weeks or more?

Thanks


----------



## Markus

byeloe said:


> Looking at a resale 2 bedroom Floating Platinum plus  EOY.  I am totally green on this system.   With it being resale, how would we go about booking a week?  Could we split and stay 2 weeks or more?
> 
> Thanks


This unit is a lock off, so you can book the Studio and 1 bedroom portions seperately to have two one week vacations within the Platinum Plus season annually.

Markus


----------



## byeloe

Markus said:


> This unit is a lock off, so you can book the Studio and 1 bedroom portions seperately to have two one week vacations within the Platinum Plus season annually.
> 
> Markus


thanks, I am currently reading the sticky notes from the top of the forum.  Anyone know what a good resale price is?


----------



## md8287

Resale prices can be all over the place. 

A good price is one that you and the seller can agree on as being fair. 

I own a bunch of units here and have seen them sold, EOY Platinum Plus from $5k to $12k. Right now supply at Westin Lagunamar is very low.


----------



## md8287

You probably know this but for what it is worth:

Platinum Plus are weeks 5-17, 24-35, 44-47 and 51-52 and that Gold Plus are the other weeks. 

Also for a 2BR LO the fee for each time your use comes up is currently $1,365.12. For every other year contracts half is charged 1 year and the other half the other year. 

98% of the units have the same view category and 2% are considered ocean side and very seldom seen on resale. 

Closing costs can be all over the place but the lowest reputable is LT Transfers that totals $525 and is made up of $150 to LT Transfers, $50 for escrow so your money is held until unit Transfers, $300 to Fidelity who works for Lagunamar and $25 to home owners association. 

Hope that helps.​


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

md8287 said:


> You probably know this but for what it is worth:
> 
> Platinum Plus are weeks 5-17, 24-35, 44-47 and 51-52 and that Gold Plus are the other weeks.
> 
> Also for a 2BR LO the fee for each time your use comes up is currently $1,365.12. For every other year contracts half is charged 1 year and the other half the other year.
> 
> 98% of the units have the same view category and 2% are considered ocean side and very seldom seen on resale.
> 
> Closing costs can be all over the place but the lowest reputable is LT Transfers that totals $525 and is made up of $150 to LT Transfers, $50 for escrow so your money is held until unit Transfers, $300 to Fidelity who works for Lagunamar and $25 to home owners association.
> 
> Hope that helps.​


Helps a lot, didn't know most of that. Appreciate your generosity in sharing info


----------



## md8287

You're welcome. Learn from others mistakes is the motto of TUG I think.


----------



## Markus

You can look on RedWeek or on the classifieds of this board for resales.

Markus


----------



## byeloe

Well we went ahead and signed the purchase agreement for a unit.(and I said I would never buy another timeshare)
If everything goes through we will be owners(2BR eoy Plantinum+) in time to book for 2019.  A couple of questions:

1. Is it essential to book at midnight on the 12 month window, for week 10 & 11?  What about 51 & 52?  Are they possible to reserve being that they are event weeks?

2. If I were interested in trading, is it a strong trader with II?   Are there any other trading options?


----------



## SMHarman

byeloe said:


> Well we went ahead and signed the purchase agreement for a unit.(and I said I would never buy another timeshare)
> If everything goes through we will be owners(2BR eoy Plantinum+) in time to book for 2019.  A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Is it essential to book at midnight on the 12 month window, for week 10 & 11?  What about 51 & 52?  Are they possible to reserve being that they are event weeks?
> 
> 2. If I were interested in trading, is it a strong trader with II?   Are there any other trading options?


1 essential for 10 and 11, no. Advisable yes. 51 and 52 yes. Note often availability appears at other windows 8 months when others book with star options elsewhere and cancel their week booking and 3 months when So can still cancel without penalty.

2. I got nothing, though as a cancun with no ai it is popular.  Possible better to rent if you can.


----------



## md8287

Congrats!
1 you never know but week 10/11 should be fine. Week 51/52 should be booked as early as possible.


----------



## byeloe

SMHarman said:


> 1 essential for 10 and 11, no. Advisable yes. 51 and 52 yes. Note often availability appears at other windows 8 months when others book with star options elsewhere and cancel their week booking and 3 months when So can still cancel without penalty.
> 
> 2. I got nothing, though as a cancun with no ai it is popular.  Possible better to rent if you can.


 
Yes I was thinking along those lines.  We like the Royals and have stayed there multiple times, but with the Mayan and now Caribbean there is/will be a definite shortage of Non AI.  I stayed at Lagunamar on a promotion in it's first year and loved the location so definitely looking forward to getting the most out of our ownership


----------



## blondietink

Just an FYI for the weeks you are looking at to reserve. If you are at all adverse to crowds, avoid those weeks if possible. In talking to one of the pool concierge we have gotten to know over the years, he said from mid-December through New Years and mid Feb through mid-April or depending on when Easter is, the crowds can be brutal. He described  6 or more rows of lounges on the pool deck so tight you can't walk through, people getting up at 3 am to stake out lounges, the beach is very bad also, etc.  We like a more laid back vacation and tend to go off-season.


----------



## byeloe

blondietink said:


> Just an FYI for the weeks you are looking at to reserve. If you are at all adverse to crowds, avoid those weeks if possible. In talking to one of the pool concierge we have gotten to know over the years, he said from mid-December through New Years and mid Feb through mid-April or depending on when Easter is, the crowds can be brutal. He described  6 or more rows of lounges on the pool deck so tight you can't walk through, people getting up at 3 am to stake out lounges, the beach is very bad also, etc.  We like a more laid back vacation and tend to go off-season.


Thanks,those are the weeks for the next few years, since I teach and the school breaks in Ontario are built around those weeks.  We are kind of used to the crowds of spring having stayed a Royal Sands several times on week 10.   Eventually I will retire but we would still like some of those weeks to escape the snow and cold


----------



## HeidingOut

dioxide45 said:


> They never responded to our actual villa request, but they answered other questions that I asked in the same email. We talked with another owner that had a studio and 2BR back to back. THey allowed them to just open up the lock off door from the studio to then have the whole 2BR the next week. The resort is large, so they should be fine meeting your request, though never any guaranties.
> 
> I recall seeing some bakery items at Soriana.
> 
> 
> You should be able to sign up for interval. I don't know what the invitee code is. Is it a required field? I tried going through the new member process and it is asking for a "Solicitation #". Is that what you are referring to. It says it is a required field, but then only indicates to input it if you have one.



Thanks for the responses. Sorry had Internet issues for a couple of days/week as they are running fiber in our neighborhood. Yes, I was referring to the Solicitation #. Even though you could bypass it with resort name and last name, it wouldn't submit. And, kept saying there was an error. I ended up calling Interval yesterday and finally got an account although they have to confirm with the resort since I still didn't have a solicitation number so I can see Getaways at the moment (well not at the moment because all of the Interval website seems to be having an issue), but yesterday, I could see Getaways.

We still never received a response from any of the Concierges but my husband called and spoke to someone about requesting a room. I still need to figure out the birthday cake and will definitely check Soriana. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## blondietink

I don't think a trip with the little one to Chichen Itza would be advisable either.  It is a very long ride both ways (2-3 hours?) plus it is really very hot there. I don't even know if the 7 and 9 year old would hold up very well.  Just my opinion.


----------



## byeloe

So we are having the previous owner's make our 2018 reservation while we wait for the purchase to close.  Question

will we be able to make changes to that reservation after we take ownership, if our plans happen to change?


----------



## dioxide45

byeloe said:


> So we are having the previous owner's make our 2018 reservation while we wait for the purchase to close.  Question
> 
> will we be able to make changes to that reservation after we take ownership, if our plans happen to change?


You may want to contact the title department to make sure they are clear on the transfer of the reservation, if that is possible. I have read that when a contract/deed is transferred, all reservations are cancelled and the new owner then updated on the account. You will want to confirm with the title department at Vistana. If they are able to transfer the reservation, you can certainly cancel is if plans change. Just do it prior to 60 days before checkin to prevent restrictions on use.


----------



## md8287

byeloe said:


> So we are having the previous owner's make our 2018 reservation while we wait for the purchase to close.  Question
> 
> will we be able to make changes to that reservation after we take ownership, if our plans happen to change?


Yes you will be able to change, up to about a week or two before check in (not 60 days as it's not part of SVN). 
I agree, make sure the closing company is clear that reservation should stay and goes with buyer. 
There is always a risk it gets cancelled so don't book your flights until it clears.


----------



## SMHarman

blondietink said:


> I don't think a trip with the little one to Chichen Itza would be advisable either.  It is a very long ride both ways (2-3 hours?) plus it is really very hot there. I don't even know if the 7 and 9 year old would hold up very well.  Just my opinion.


I did the trip by car (and owe a trip report). It's a long day for a 2 and 6 and 72 and 75 year old.  It's pretty long for the 40 year Olds in the driver's and passengers seats as well.

The self drive saves the pickup and drop off. My 6 year old whined at the time but tells everyone she has been there and gets the photos out.  The 2 year old wanted her stroller.


----------



## SMHarman

byeloe said:


> So we are having the previous owner's make our 2018 reservation while we wait for the purchase to close.  Question
> 
> will we be able to make changes to that reservation after we take ownership, if our plans happen to change?


You may want to buy with 2019 ownership and pay the 2018 MF. 

You run some risk the seller could steal your 2018 but it's a different risk to losing the reservation.


----------



## dioxide45

SMHarman said:


> You may want to buy with 2019 ownership and pay the 2018 MF.
> 
> You run some risk the seller could steal your 2018 but it's a different risk to losing the reservation.


I think the only way they could steal the 2018 is to borrow the StarOptions. Though then the seller would also have to prepay the 2018 MFs. So the buyer would still come out whole with 2019 usage except perhaps any small increase in the MF for 2018 that they would have to make up.


----------



## x3 skier

Just back from a promotional visit of 5 Days. I took the offer I received as a SPG Gold member and enjoyed the visit. 

The sales pitch was low key with the saleswoman, her manager and the top dog who offered a ~$2500 two year deal at Lagunamar (one week each year) and 70000 points. If I could have booked another resort other than Lagunamar, I might have accepted but the offer was strictly for the home resort. 90 minutes, we were done and I walked out and got my 11500 points for a relatively painless experience. 

Nice resort and worth much more than I paid. Hope they offer me again at a different resort. Hilton has made me similar offers in the past at about 5 year intervals that I've also taken advantage of and enjoyed. 

At both Starwood and Hilton (and others), I always offer to skip the sales pitch and not waste their time. On a rare occasion, they agree but usually I keep declining any offer and we generally wind up talking mostly about other things, as happened at this pitch. 

Cheers


----------



## maddog497

We checked in on the 21st. It is now the 27th and no call or request to visit the concierge desk to assist us in any way.

We did receive an email Wednesday asking if there was anything we needed before we arrived such as transportation from the airport.  To bad we were already here, lol. 

I think our first week has fallen between the cracks with them. Don't get me wrong, as it's nice not to get bugged but my wife thinks it has something to do with us using back to back getaways. (not seen as actual guests) 

Last year we stayed 2 weeks using exchanges and they were calling from day 1.

We got some decent incentives last time and used them to go to Xel-ha.  Thought we would go to the presentation again if the incentives were worth it. 



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmtreelady1

Question:  Airport transfers to Legunamar? What one is the best for 2 people coming in on Sat during Presidents week!


----------



## byeloe

Palmtreelady1 said:


> Question:  Airport transfers to Legunamar? What one is the best for 2 people coming in on Sat during Presidents week!


Either Canada Transfers or USA Transfers, both are excellent


----------



## wtrjock

Edit...We use The One from the Lagunamar Lobby.
We moved 5 people for $51 with a Newer Suburban, very comfortable.  Canada Transfers is cheaper.  We might try them next time.  If it is just the 2 of us, we take a taxi back to the airport for $20.


----------



## maddog497

We used happy shuttles this time and it was $52 return trip for 2 of us, not sharing the ride.

They were on time and stress free. Henrry was out driver (yes, 2 r's, loll

We would use then again. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

And there is UBER


----------



## dioxide45

wtrjock said:


> We use USA transfers.  Super easy because they are in the lobby.  We moved 5 people for $51 with a Newer Suburban, very comfortable.  Canada Transfers is cheaper.  We might try them next time.  If it is just the 2 of us, we take a taxi back to the airport for $20.


US Transfers is in the lobby of Lagunamar? The Lagunamar concierge does not utilize USA Transfers when scheduling guests for transfers during the pre-arrival contact. Why would USA Transfers now be in the lobby?



SMHarman said:


> And there is UBER


There is and there isn't. There are Uber drivers in Cancun, but they are operating illegally in Quintana Roo. Even taxis technically can't come in to pick up at the airport. At times, Uber drivers have been targeted by taxi drivers. Getting an Uber driver in Cancun may take more work than in places where they are allowed to operate. They often call to verify the ride is legitimate ad taxi drivers often request bogus rides. I certainly wouldn't want to use an illegal service in a foreign country.


----------



## BLUE AYES

dioxide45 said:


> US Transfers is in the lobby of Lagunamar? The Lagunamar concierge does not utilize USA Transfers when scheduling guests for transfers during the pre-arrival contact. Why would USA Transfers now be in the lobby?
> 
> The Lagunamar Concierge uses a service called "The One", unless something has changed recently, USA transfers is NOT the agency in the lobby.


----------



## wtrjock

Crud...You are right...We used The One transfers in October, not USA Transfers.  The One is in the lobby and is who the concierge users.  Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## VacationForever

We just use the one arranged by WLR concierge, which is the one at the lobby.


----------



## canesfan

USA transfers is much cheaper than what the hotel offers. We had 5 people round trip for $65.  Always waiting and very courteous drivers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remowidget

canesfan said:


> USA transfers is much cheaper than what the hotel offers. We had 5 people round trip for $65.  Always waiting and very courteous drivers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We use Canada transfers and have always been very happy. Maybe half of the Lagunamar option. You can even order up drinks to be ready when you get to the van.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## RnU

USA Transfer is $55 round trip for 1-3 people, $65 for 4-6. Drop off and pick up in front of the lobby. Reminder emails to check to make sure your flight is still scheduled on time.


----------



## Shirtman

Does anyone have the current price for the breakfast buffet? I have searched and found several different ones.
Thanks

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## skibummer

Shirtman said:


> Does anyone have the current price for the breakfast buffet? I have searched and found several different ones.
> Thanks
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.



We are here now. It is 450 Pesos ($23.38 USD) and half price for kids 11 and under at the Oceano restaurant breakfast buffet on the resort. Owners can get a card from the concierge for 20% off food not including theme night dinners. Exchange rate is 19.25 MXN: 1 USD today. Muy bien.


----------



## mariawolf

I'm still getting push back from my son about bringing my grandchildren here over spring break due to all the reports of crime etc. I see a few people are there now--I don't plan to really leave the resort except to maybe walk across to the mall that is apparently close by--so wonder your thoughts? I plan to go anyway as I have booked this using restricted points but just wondered what others have seen/heard recently.


----------



## suzannesimon

When was the last time 50+ American tourists were killed in the street in Cancun like we experienced in Vegas?  I wonder how many countries have a travel advisory for the U.S.?


----------



## skibummer

mariawolf said:


> I'm still getting push back from my son about bringing my grandchildren here over spring break due to all the reports of crime etc. I see a few people are there now--I don't plan to really leave the resort except to maybe walk across to the mall that is apparently close by--so wonder your thoughts? I plan to go anyway as I have booked this using restricted points but just wondered what others have seen/heard recently.


We have been coming with our young family multiple times each year for the past 4-5 yrs and as long as you use common sense and avoid late night bars outside the tourist areas and don’t venture downtown at night outside of the Hotel Zone you are likely safer than you would be any any major US city. Also, we have gone to Cozumel to dive and the dive shop drove us to the ferry and back and that was without issue as well. The Hotel Zone brings in billions in tourist money each year for Mexico and it is heavily patrolled, as good or better than any high end gated community in the US. We are coming back for spring break as well. Again, common sense...


----------



## dioxide45

Shirtman said:


> Does anyone have the current price for the breakfast buffet? I have searched and found several different ones.
> Thanks
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


If you visit your concierge after checking in, or they may give you this at checkin, you should get a 20% off food and beverage card which is good for the breakfast buffet. Not good for the themed nights however.


----------



## Shirtman

SMHarman said:


> Yes you can request those, or could this winter.
> 
> You can request a building or a high / low floor.not a combo.
> 
> Submit it through the online salesforce form.
> 
> Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk



Where is the online salesforce form?  

We will be at Lagunamar the end of January. Are most of the north facing balconies in the afternoon sun?

Thanks


----------



## SMHarman

Shirtman said:


> Where is the online salesforce form?
> 
> We will be at Lagunamar the end of January. Are most of the north facing balconies in the afternoon sun?
> 
> Thanks


On the Vistana site, the send a request about your reservation form. Those are processed through a salesforce link. 

North facing will depend on floor level. If you are at ground level you will lose sun sooner.


----------



## dioxide45

I would think that the south facing balconies would get more afternoon sun than those facing north? At least in the winter. All of the units face east in some way or another. So morning sun is much more prominent. I would say that after about 2:00PM all of the balconies are in the shade?


----------



## Sea Six

Why are all these Lagunamar threads being merged into one huge master thread?  It is becoming ridiculous to search a specific topic when everything is merged into one huge thread.  I don't want to have to read through 10 or more pages of unrelated info to find what I am looking for.  This is becoming as STUPID as the St John Master Threads.  Can't find what you want without looking through 100 or more threads.  PLEASE STOP COMBINING EVERYTHING BY RESORT.


----------



## DeniseM

Sea Six said:


> Why are all these Lagunamar threads being merged into one huge master thread?  It is becoming ridiculous to search a specific topic when everything is merged into one huge thread.  I don't want to have to read through 10 or more pages of unrelated info to find what I am looking for.  This is becoming as STUPID as the St John Master Threads.  Can't find what you want without looking through 100 or more threads.  PLEASE STOP COMBINING EVERYTHING BY RESORT.


First of all - I haven't combined any posts for a long time - people just keep posting in the same thread.

Secondly, your attitude certainly doesn't motivate me to do anything differently.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotten

Returned from our second trip to Lagunamar on Monday and still love this place. Weather was on the cool side (upper 70's) but that was way better than the -5 here in Chicago. The food, beer, weather, beach and exchange rate make this place an awesome vacation spot.

I have not felt unsafe during either trip... we traveled with friends this time and went into the city and bought a ton of groceries (and felt safe during this trip too). Biggest issue was doing TOO MUCH shopping and getting stuck in rush hour traffic there after 5PM.

In 2017 we flew Southwest but used United this time. I didn't bother to look up why, but the United terminal there was WAY nicer.... it was clean and bright, and had some decent (but pricey) eating options when we departed.


----------



## SMHarman

Sea Six said:


> Why are all these Lagunamar threads being merged into one huge master thread?  It is becoming ridiculous to search a specific topic when everything is merged into one huge thread.  I don't want to have to read through 10 or more pages of unrelated info to find what I am looking for.  This is becoming as STUPID as the St John Master Threads.  Can't find what you want without looking through 100 or more threads.  PLEASE STOP COMBINING EVERYTHING BY RESORT.


But you can search a thread really easily.


----------



## Sea Six

SMHarman said:


> But you can search a thread really easily.



I've never found that as effective as just being able to read through responses to a specific thread.  Post a thread about a specific topic and eliminate all the searching.  Keep it simple.  Merging all the threads together about a specific resort is like dumping all your papers into your file cabinet without file folders.  Nobody does that.


----------



## Scotten

Scotten said:


> Returned from our second trip to Lagunamar on Monday and still love this place. Weather was on the cool side (upper 70's) but that was way better than the -5 here in Chicago. The food, beer, weather, beach and exchange rate make this place an awesome vacation spot.
> 
> I have not felt unsafe during either trip... we traveled with friends this time and went into the city and bought a ton of groceries (and felt safe during this trip too). Biggest issue was doing TOO MUCH shopping and getting stuck in rush hour traffic there after 5PM.
> 
> In 2017 we flew Southwest but used United this time. I didn't bother to look up why, but the United terminal there was WAY nicer.... it was clean and bright, and had some decent (but pricey) eating options when we departed.



Forgot to add... was renting a car at the "6-plex" rental building (Alamo, Avis, etc.) just down the street from Laganumar and watched a tourist arguing with the Hertz staff and la Policia until the latter started to put him into cuffs. He must have stopped complaining and they let him go. He tried to talk to us as we left the building and it seemed like he had reserved a car, Hertz didn't have one and he called the police.


----------



## pacman777

Scotten said:


> Forgot to add... was renting a car at the "6-plex" rental building (Alamo, Avis, etc.) just down the street from Laganumar and watched a tourist arguing with the Hertz staff and la Policia until the latter started to put him into cuffs. He must have stopped complaining and they let him go. He tried to talk to us as we left the building and it seemed like he had reserved a car, Hertz didn't have one and he called the police.



First world problems in a second world country doesn’t always mix


----------



## remowidget

blondietink said:


> One more thing I forgot to mention.  The beds at Harborside are horrible!  The hardest mattress I have ever slept on with the worst pillows in the world.  I have had better mattresses in budget motels.  Certainly not a heavenly Westin bed like at Lagunamar.  Hopefully when they are doing the refirb at Harborside they will put in better mattresses and pillows.


We have been complaining about this with Westin`s all over the place. The last two three times we have been to Lagunamar the beds have been hard. Including our stay right now. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotten

Agreed on the Lagunamar beds. I don't remember this from my 2017 visit, but last week... the bed was horrible. I ended up folding over the comforter a few times to give some extra padding. Ugh.


----------



## blondietink

Never had a bad bed at Lagunamar, but Harborside had beds that were so hard it was like sleeping on a wooden board.


----------

